# The Last Gods (was Hmmm....I think I might...2 games)



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

G'day all,

[sblock=original call-to-arms]So I've played in a few PbP games now and applaud every single DM/GM that I've played with, thank you one and all - it's a huge commitment and I respect all of you a lot. It's a commitment, I might say, that I have been intimidated by for quite some time.

DMing a game in such a public environment is a challenge. The 'cyber-ether' is filled with an abundance of people prepared to join a game and then tell you exactly where you're going wrong and this puts a lot of pressure on a DM (and I'm not having a crack at so called "rules lawyers" you serve a valuable roll and I'm glad you're around, it's just some of you can be too lawyery for my tastes  ). Those that live and die by the rules can make it hard for some of us introverts to get the gumption to have a crack. 

Any one that I game with will know that I'm more of a feel player than a rule player (you can read that as lazy if you like, or memory challenged ) . Remembering and/or keeping notes has never been a strong point so that has been another discouraging trait with regard starting a game. I tend to play for fun and, in F2F play, unless it is a huge error, just let the screw up's slide - it's all a learning experience.

But, there comes a time where you feel you owe something back to the community. And I guess this is it. I haven't DMed a PbP before but am keen to give it a go. 

I'm thinking of starting with one of those old AEG adventure boosters (you know the 4 page folded in half mini adventures??). I've played enough PbPs to realise that ambition is a killer - in my experience there will always be a player or three that drops out when you play a long adventure. So, I'm going the porn equivalent, the 2 minute shot.

These are the adventures and levels (in the order I've pulled them off the shelf). Most votes wins.

Sundered Earth - 4-6 PCs, levels 6-8
The Ice Caves of Azinth - 3-5 PCs, levels 2-4
Kurishan's Garden - 4-6 PCs, levels 5-6
Servants of the Blood Moon - 3-4 PCs, Levels 7-10
Dead Man's Cove - 3-5 PCs, Levels 4-6
Tomb of the Overseers - 3-5 PCs, Levels 3-5
Garadon Manor - PCs 3-5, Levels 6-8
The Last Gods - PCs 4-6, Levels 9-12

I'm looking for players willing to put up with me. I'm very flexible with regard PC options but final decisions will depend on what is appropriate to the adventure chosen (so I'll start a new thread with details on PC creation etc when the game is chosen). Looking at posting daily (except on weekends) and, if things are lagging, will take the initiative and advance things. (I'll be trying to DM this in the way that I like to be DMed when I'm playing PbPs)

Anyway, that's about it, anyone keen? If I find things manageable it will develop into an ongoing campaign. Also, I love homebrew and stealing things from other settings to make things my (our) own. Sp anyone interested in creating collaborative homebrew worlds would be a welcome addition. 

Cheers

Daz

And the winner is[/sblock]

The Last Gods​
The night air is chilly, but the crackling fire you've started warms your bones comfortably. Crickets chirp, and you smile up at the stars, glad for the quiet evening.

There is a loud roar, and you are blinded momentarily as the campfire suddenly surges up into the air. The flames split down the middle, revealing an abyss that leaches the warmth from your soul. Out of this hellish place stumbles a black-cloaked figure clutching a sythe. Quickly you reach for your weapons.

The strange apparition staggers for a moment. Then, gathering its strength, it pulls back the hood on its cloak. Beneath is a blackened skull with stars for eyes.

"I am Azrael, Lord of the Undead" it hisses. "Or rather, I will be Azrael, after time itself has died." 

Even as Azrael speaks, decay begins to eat away at its body, and the god shudders. Holding one arm up to watch as tiny fissures form in its bones, the deity sighs, "Ah, sweet Entropy, come to claim me at last."

Its gaze sweeps back to you. "But no, not just yet. First, I must set events in motion."

Weakness begins to overcome Azrael, and it sinks to one knee. "Long ago, I became the most powerful of all the gods, in spite of my enemies' efforts to stop me. Delirious with power, I destroyed the other gods and eventually fell to feasting upon the souls of their worshippers. After devouring every living creature, I consumed the planets and, eventually, the stars themselves, until I was left alone, in darkness."

The god struggles to finish its message as its bones turn to dust and blow away, "Unexpectantly, I felt remorse for what I had done. I grieved for the universe I had destroyed, but I lacked the power to recreate it. So, I have come to you, to beg you to do what I cannot."

Azrael reaches into his cloak and produces a leather sack. "Take these items and use them."

As Azrael dissolves, it gasps out, "Kill me tonight, or tomorrow will never dawn."

All that remains is a pile of dust and a leather bag.


[sblock=PC Creation]







			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I think we'll go *6 PCs of 10th level*. *Roll your own stats or (4d6 discard the lowest and roll three sets, choose the best), if you prefer, use a 35 point buy. * *Gold will be as level from DMG (49,000) *.* HPs will be half at even levels and half +2 at odd.*
> 
> I'll be picking PCs based on coolnes factor, reliability of the poster, and keeness. There will be room for at least 2 newbies so don't despair if you don't have a posting track record first 12 completed, submitted PCs are in.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Submitted sheet

Rhun - Human Rogue 5/Fighter 2/Shadowdancer 2/Dervish 1 (Aram Al Tarik, the Unseen)

Fenris - Human  Fighter 1/Cleric of Kord 9 (Kerin Ke’larn)

Ferrix - Human Knight 10 (Lord Knight Turin of Vo Mimbre)

Erekose 13 - Human Synad Ardent 10 (Kageri Yume)

Legildur - Human Dragon Shaman 10 (T’ptocl ) 

Legildur - Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman 7 (Skleroc)


Lord Raven88 - Dwarven Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Runesmith 1 / Geometer 2 (Azrim Stonesplitter)

Kafkodian - Human Defiant 10 (Orin Strictest)

Bront -  Human Scout(CV) 4/Swashbuckler 3/Dualist 3 (Damien Dulane)

Ringojim - Elven Sorceror 10 (Athear Caesin Liadon)  

Question - Star elf (white dragon spawn) Sorcerer 5/Elemental Savant 4 (Fhilereane)

Byterynn - Human Rog3/Ftr3/Mnk4 (Halidon, The Blade)

Rystil Arden - Elan Psychic Warrior 8 / Illithid Slayer 2 (Jharvym)

Wystan - Bard or Paladin

Industrygothica - ??

Voadam - ??

Riaan S - ??


(Hope I haven't forgotten anyone)


----------



## Wystan (May 25, 2006)

I vote (in order or preference)

The Ice Caves of Azinth - 3-5 PCs, levels 2-4
Tomb of the Overseers - 3-5 PCs, Levels 3-5
Dead Man's Cove - 3-5 PCs, Levels 4-6


I would like to play a Bard or a Paladin

P.S. Should make this a Poll


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2006)

Wystan said:
			
		

> P.S. Should make this a Poll



If I knew how to (and it wasn't bedtime, and I hadn't just had a few beers watching the Socceroos beat Greece ) I would  :\  (and thanks for spending the time to visit my (FIRST) real (read value add(ing)) thread)l. Your votes have been duly noted.

Have a great day

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

I'd be interested, and I think starting with a short one is a wise choice.

I'd be up for any but higher level is more appealing right now as a player so "THE LAST GODS" gets my vote.


----------



## riaan_s (May 25, 2006)

I would like to join the game - I'm a newbie and have not played any PbP before so a short game would be a good start


----------



## Ilium (May 25, 2006)

I'm so up for this.  I vote with Voadam for the higher-level stuff, if you're up for it.  So Garadon Manor or The Last Gods for me.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2006)

Put me down for:
Sundered Earth - 4-6 PCs, levels 6-8
Garadon Manor - PCs 3-5, Levels 6-8
Servants of the Blood Moon - 3-4 PCs, Levels 7-10

I want to play something from one of the new books (PHB2, Complete Psion, Tome of Magic, etc.) so hopefully you are open to a variety of options.

Looking forward to playing in one of your games Daz, it has been a blast playing in games along side you.


----------



## industrygothica (May 25, 2006)

I wouldn't mind getting in on this myself, especially since I plan on DMing my fair share once I get the feel of the PBP environment a little better.  That, and I'd love the opportunity to collaborate on a homebrew world (I've been wanting to do that for ages).  I prefer to start at lower levels myself, but I'm up for anything.


----------



## Fenris (May 25, 2006)

D20Dazza,
After playing with you in Metropolis, I would be honored to play in any game you run.

But since you asked opinions:

Sundered Earth - 4-6 PCs, levels 6-8
Servants of the Blood Moon - 3-4 PCs, Levels 7-10
The Last Gods - PCs 4-6, Levels 9-12


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in just about anything, but a mid-high level game would be my preference.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 25, 2006)

G'Day Dazza me old mate (wink wink nudge nudge), it's a pleasure to see you're going to give DMing a go, as a newbie PbP DM I can honestly say;

*"What are you out of your mind, man!!!!"*

That aside, bravo 

But seriously, it's nice to see you giving something back to the community you leech if I was selected, I would like to play in your high level game "The Last Gods".


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2006)

Ok then guys, thanks for all your interest. I think it looks like The Last Gods has got the votes. I've got a fair collection of product but don't have much from about the last 12 months (I do have PHB2 though). I'm a trusting sort of guy though and am happy for people to use whatever they like (both race and class - although, we may need to work on new systems (Tome of Magic) if I don't have the relevant book). 

I think we'll go 6 PCs of 10th level. Roll your own stats or, if you prefer, use a 28 point buy. Gold will be as level from DMG. HPs will be half at even levels and half +2 at odd.

I'll be picking PCs based on coolnes factor, reliability of the poster, and keeness. There will be room for at least 2 newbies so don't despair if you don't have a posting track record.

The adventure advises that the party should be well-rounded, preferably including a rogue, a fighter-type, a divine spellcaster, and at least one arcane caster. 

Keep in mind this is a 3.0 adventure so the game will likely end up being a mix of both systems.

So post up PCs, no hurry, I know a lot of people are still recovering from the crash. I'll give it a week and see how submissions are going. I'll point out that 10th level PCs are required for Servants of the Blood Moon as well so, if things go alright with the experience, I'll look at DMing any PCs that don't get chosen throguh that at a later stage.

I think that's it. Any questions?

Cheers

Daz

P.S. And thank you to those kind folk that I have had fun PbPing with in the past that have checked into the thread most enthusiastically, and that even includes Lord Raven   Love your work guys.


----------



## Question (May 26, 2006)

Define "roll your own stats"? 3d6, 4d6, 5d6?


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Dazz, you've been fun to play with, I'd love to play a game you run 

I would highly recomend either limiting stats to Points or rolls, but it might be good to define rolls.  I'd assume standard 4d6 though.

I'm going to hold off Till you respond to that on what I develop

What books you looking to allow, or is it get approval for non-core?


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2006)

I was going to apply some leverage in line with Lord Raven and appeal to your sense of helping out a fellow Canberran (and after the skeleton campaign died on us).... but I'm already in 3 PbP games that seem to be surviving (so far) and so I'll just put myself down as an alternate in case you need someone to fill in (yeah right!  Like you won't get the numbers).  And I'd happily fill any role and wouldn't mind having a poke with one of the new core classes published by WotC.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Define "roll your own stats"? 3d6, 4d6, 5d6?



Woops, thought I had that covered, just presumed everyone did it the way I do at home  4d6 drop the lowest.

Bront (thanks for making me feel warm and fuzzy) , I'm happy to entertain any class/race combination within reason. If it's just silly then I'll just say nay, ye shall not game here. 

Heya Legildur, you know I've been considering trying a game and advertising for only guys from our timezone, just because even posting once a day we still miss out on a good chunk of real time posting (i.e. they're posting when we're asleep and vice versa). Love to see what you want to play, throw something in the ring if you get time buddy.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Ok, I want to play a half-orc Wizard/Druid/Rogue/Psion/Cleric/Bard/Sorcerer/Scout/Psycic Warrior/Soulblade. 

I did a few test rolls before you said what was official (check the time stamp), so my official roll is now.

Official Roll for D20Dazza's Game (4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13) 

Interesting...(1+1+5+5+8+8=) 28 point buy.  Not quite how I would have allocated it but...

Remember, I believe you have to have at least a +1 total mod, and 1 15, so you can throw some away (Which means that technicaly, my second roll would have counted, it was nice, but I wanted to make sure).

I'll give you a serious concept soon.  I'm thinking something flamboyant (which I'm sure isn't very helpful in telling you what).   (Leaning towards swashbuckleresh melee combatant/character)


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2006)

I'm thinking either a dwarven fighter/defender type melee tank, or possibly a rogue/shadowdancer. I have concepts for both, just have to update them to level 10 characters. After trying to get into a bunch of games, I'm starting to get a nice supply of extra characters.


Actually, come to think about it...maybe I'll just come up with something new and cool!


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I want to play a half-orc Wizard/Druid/Rogue/Psion/Cleric/Bard/Sorcerer/Scout/Psycic Warrior/Soulblade.





I would LOVE to see the char sheet!


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to see the char sheet!



BAB +0


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya Legildur, you know I've been considering trying a game and advertising for only guys from our timezone, just because even posting once a day we still miss out on a good chunk of real time posting (i.e. they're posting when we're asleep and vice versa). Love to see what you want to play, throw something in the ring if you get time buddy.



No probs.  I'll have a think about it then - maybe a Dragon Shaman from PHBII.  I've also played in a (short-lived) game with Rhun and rate his frequency and style highly.

EDit: Rolled some stats.  First set had net modifier of -1, so rerolled and got 16, 16, 13, 12, 9, 8 (30 point buy).  Not sure what I'll do with them yet....  Roll #2


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

Think I have a Scout forming in my mind.  Might have something else thrown in there, but I've always wanted to try a Scout.


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2006)

Bront, I have a 5th level elf scout I am no longer using if you want him, low mileage


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BAB +0





I'm just wondering how long it would take to stat it out right!


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2006)

OK, I wanted to see what stats I had to work with before tossing out ideas.

I ran a test roll to make sure I had the system set up right.

D20Dazza's Game Official Roll for Fenris (4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15) 

I got a nice set of numbers.   

So D20Dazza, If these are too good or unbalanced I will re-roll if you like, other wise suggestions? I tend to like fighters or rogues, so depending upon how Rhun goes. Of course with these stats some of the higher stat requiring class are very tempting such as ranger or monk. And of course we always need a cleric. I will ruminate a bit, but I am open to ideas form other players.


----------



## Question (May 26, 2006)

Btw dazz did you get my email?


----------



## Ferrix (May 26, 2006)

Hiya d20Dazza, if you have space, I've been interested in playing a Knight from the PHBII.

Probably go straight Knight.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2006)

Dazza, are psionics okay?  will stay away from tome of magic then as it'd be a bit much without the book.  Thinking of one of the new classes from Complete Psionic (ardent maybe?)  I can provide you with the details if psi is ok.  If not how about Dragon compendium (again i can type out details)?


----------



## Ferrix (May 26, 2006)

*Lord Knight Turin of Vo Mimbre*
_Lawful Good Human Knight 10_

*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 2 in.
*Weight:* 215 lb.
*Eyes:* Bright Green
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 16 [+3] (15 roll, +1 level)
*DEX:* 13 [+1] (13 roll)
*CON:* 18 [+4] (18 roll)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (12 roll)
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (13 roll, +1 level)
*CHA:* 16 [+3] (16 roll)

*Hit Dice:* 10d12 + 40
*HP:* 114
*Armor Class:* 30 (10 base + 1 Dex + 10 Armor + 7 Shield + 1 Defl + 1 Natural)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +10/+5
- *Melee:* +13/+8
- *Ranged:* +11/+6

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +10 (3 Base + 4 Con + 2 Feat + 1 Res)
*REFL:* +5 (3 Base + 1 Dex + 1 Res)
*WILL:* +10 (7 Base + 2 Wis + 1 Res)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Knight’s Challenge 5 + Cha Mod/day_
- _Fighting Challenge +2_
- _Knight’s Code_
- _Shield Block +1_
- _Bulwark of Defense_
- _Armor Mastery (Medium & Heavy)_
- _Test of Mettle_
- _Vigilant Defender_
- _Shield Ally_
- _Call to Battle_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Fearless_
- _Shield Specialization_
2nd Level
- _Mounted Combat_
3rd Level
- _Shield Ward_
5th Level
- _Endurance_
6th Level
- _Combat Focus_
9th Level
- _Combat Vigor_
10th Level
- _Great Fortitude_

*Skills:* (4x13=54) 
Diplomacy +11 (6.5cc ranks, +3 Cha +2 Syn)
Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +6 (5 ranks, +1 Int)
Ride +11 (8 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Syn)
Handle Animal +8 (5 ranks, +3 Cha)
Intimidate +16 (13 ranks, +3 Cha)
Jump +1 (4 ranks, +3 Str, -6 ACP)
Climb +1 (4 ranks, +3 Str, -6 ACP)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Celestial_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-*Ironstead* (+10 AC, Max Dex 1, ACP –5, 35% ASF) _+2 Adamantine Sectioned Armor_ (22000gp, 60lb)
-*Vanguard* (+5 AC, ACP –1, 15% ASF) _+3 Steel Heavy Shield_ (9170gp, lb)

*Melee weapons*
-*Heartbrand* +14/+9 (1d8+3, 19-20/x2) _+1 Starmetal Longsword_ (7015gp, 4lb)
-*Rivenoak* +14/+9 (1d8+3, 20/x3) _+1 Lance_ (2310gp, 10lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Vernalbloom* +12/+7 (1d8+3, 20/x3, 110ft.) _Masterwork Comp (+3) Longbow_ (700gp, 3lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp, -lb)
-Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000gp, -lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp, 1lb)

*Potions*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, -lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
-Signet Ring (5gp)
-Trail Rations (5 days, 2.5gp, 5lb)
-Masterwork Manacles, 2 sets (100gp, 4lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
-Quiver (40 arrows, 2gp, 6lb)

*Mount*
-Magebred Heavy Warhorse (800gp)
-Bit & Bridle (2gp, 1lb)
-Masterwork Military Saddle (210gp, 40lb)
-Chain Barding (400gp, 100lb)
-Saddlebags (4gp, 8lb)
-Feed (5 days, 2.5sp, 50lb)

Weight Carried: lb
Remaining money: 1979gp 1sp 3cp

*Description*
Turin is a tall, broad shouldered man with a chiseled face and physique.  Constantly in a suit of gothic fullplate, it’s adamantine finish polished to a silver-blue mirror.  Silky black hair falls to his pauldrons from beneath his burnished helm.  He carries himself with a distinct noble air, polite, slightly lofty, and occasionally oblivious.  At his hip rests a sheathed longsword and slung across his back is a large shield emblazoned with the Mimbre heraldry.

*Personality*
Turin is honorable, noble and fearless to a fault.  Willing to charge headlong into an insurmountable battle should it be for honor or noble cause, there is no second thought.  Some attribute this as a flaw, driven to impeccable taste and dignity, he has no time for self-questioning.  He is a man of utter virtue and character.  While he is disdainful of deceit from those he calls friends, he knows that he cannot change others hearts with a heavy hand.  Prone to oscillate between moments of uncanny wisdom in his advice and brash courage in his action, few fully understand this Knight.

*Background*
Unfinished

Magebred Heavy Warhorse; CR 2; Large Animal; HD 4d8 (38hp); Init +2; Speed 50 feet; AC 23 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +8 Natural, +4 Armor); Bab +3, Grapple +12; Atk +7 melee (1d8+5, x2, hoof); Full Atk: +7/+7 melee (1d8+5, x2, hooves); SQ: Low-light vision, Scent; SV Fort +9, Refl +6, Will +2; Str 20, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6. Listen +5, Spot +4; Endurance, Run, Improved Natural Attack (hoof).


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Ok, now I'm feeling inadiquite with all these beefy stat characters out here   *Sniff*


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'm feeling inadiquite with all these beefy stat characters out here   *Sniff*





Tell you what, take my stats then. Really.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Tell you what, take my stats then. Really.



It's not the stats that count, it's how you use them 

Seriously, not a big deal (hense the wink)   Though it could suck if I got the worst set. (It really is about the worst way you could spend 28 points.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2006)

Rolls 16, 15, 13, 12, 11, 4... ouch.  That'd be 10+8+5+4+3-4=26 point buy with a 7-3= +4 total stat mod.  ick.  Ah well. I'm leaning towards a Synod Ardent from Complete Psionic.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Rolls 16, 15, 13, 12, 11, 4... ouch.  That'd be 10+8+5+4+3-4=26 point buy with a 7-3= +4 total stat mod.  ick.  Ah well. I'm leaning towards a Synod Ardent from Complete Psionic.



I feel better now 

A 4, wow.  Where you gonna put that?


----------



## D20Dazza (May 27, 2006)

Hi Fenris,
That's what ya rolled and I'm good with that.

G'day Question,
Sorry, I didn't receive any email.

Hey Erikose,

Psionics are fine mate. I don't have Complete Psionics (and have heard it's a bit of a dog - comments on it?) I once had a dwarf with a 3 Dex. Took him through Q1, when the party opened up one of those doors and entered the middle of a goblinoid battle the rest of the party all ran away, my dwarf wasn't much of a runner - he got caught and roasted slowly on a spit.

Hello Ferrix,

Knight looks good mate, I'll be interested to see how they play in game.

Hope that answered everyones queries.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

How much gold?

BTW, You should put all your character creation stuff in the first post.


----------



## Question (May 27, 2006)

Dazza are you sure the email address in your profile is your current, active one? Maybe check your junk box?

Btw : http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=461630


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Dazza are you sure the email address in your profile is your current, active one? Maybe check your junk box?
> 
> Btw : http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=461630



Roll enough times? LOL

You did take the correct roll though, the second one (Nice roll), since the first one was no good.

Let's see... Point buys:
Bront: 28 (Sorta)
Question: 49
Erekose13: 24 (with a 4)
Ferrix: 51
Fenris: 50
Legildur: 30


Looks like we either have somewhat close, or uberdudes in the group


----------



## Question (May 27, 2006)

Yea i rolled a LOT just to see what would come up. Theres something about rolling dice.....even virtual ones.......mmmmmmmm


----------



## Legildur (May 27, 2006)

Okay D20Dazza, you've got me interested.  I've created two Dragon Shamans (from PHB II), one human, one lizardfolk.  The human is more a support character and second string warrior, the lizardfolk is pretty much all tank (and a Dragon Shaman just screamed lizardfolk to me).  That way I've got a bet each way  

[SBLOCK=Skleroc, Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman 7]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Skleroc
[B]Class:[/B] Dragon Shaman 7
[B]Race:[/B] Lizardfolk (LA +1, CL 9, ECL 10)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Totem Dragon:[/B] Bronze

[B]Str:[/B] 24 +6       [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 45,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2       [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] 100 (2d8+7d10+45)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4       [B]Grapple:[/B] +13    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B]  7 -2       [B]Speed:[/B] 30ft     [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0       [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Poison/Spell Save:[/B]
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2       [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +5    +2    +0    +6    +0    31
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 28

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +4    +2   +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +1    +2    +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +0    +2    +7
immunity paralysis, sleep effects, and dragons’ frightful presence

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

Melee:
+2 morningstar        +15/+10    1d8+9      20x2
Natural Weapons:
   2 Claw                 +13    1d4+7
   Bite                    +8    1d4+3

Ranged:
sling                      +8    1d4+7      20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Draconic Aura +2 (Su), Water Breathing (Ex), Breath Weapon (Su),
Draconic Resolve (Ex), Touch of Vitality (Su), Natural Armor +1 (Ex).

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Toughness, Close Quarter
Fighting, Skill Focus (survival).

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 12/6
[B]Skills              Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance               2    +1    +3     +6
Climb                 2    +7    -1     +8            
Jump                  3    +7    +3    +13
Knowledge (nature)    2    +0           +2
Survival              3    +0    +3     +6
Swim                  0    +7    +3    +10

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+2 Morningstar          8308gp   6lb
Sling                     0gp    0lb
Sling bullets (10)        1sp    5lb
Dagger                       2gp    1lb

+3 Mithral Breastplate   13,200gp   15lb
+3 Mithral Heavy steel shield 10,020gp   10lb

Belt of Giant Strength +4 16,000gp    1lb
Vest of Resistance +2    4000gp
Ring of Feather Falling   2200gp
Potion Cure Light Wounds (4)  200gp

Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Belt pouch                1gp  0.5lb
100ft silk rope          20gp   10lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Whetstone                 2cp    1lb
Rations, trail (7)      3.5gp    7lb
Explorer's outfit         0gp    0lb
Sunrod (10)           20gp    10lb
Tindertwig (10)       10gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B] Light      [B]Money:[/B] 9gp 2sp 8cp

                  [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       233   466   700   700   3500

Hold Breath: hold breath for 72 rounds before risking drowning; +4 racial
bonus on Balance, Jump and Swim checks; +5 natural armor bonus; natural
weapons (2 claws and bite); Draconic Aura (Su): project an aura (as swift
action), affecting all allies within 30ft.  Auras known:
- Energy Shield – 2 points electricity damage to foes striking self or allies;
- Power – +2 bonus to melee damage rolls;
- Resistance – Electricity Resistance 10;
- Senses – +2 bonus to Listen, Spot, and Initiative checks (default aura);
- Toughness – DR 2/magic
- Vigor – Fast Healing 2 if you or allies at or below one-half their full
normal hit points;
Water Breathing (Ex): breathe underwater indefinitely (always active); Breath
Weapon (Su): 3d6 electricity damage, 30ft line, Reflex for half DC 17, must
wait 1d4 rounds to use again; Draconic Resolve (Ex): immunity to paralysis,
sleep effects, dragons frightful presence; Touch of Vitality (Su): heal 28 hit
points per day (standard action, no effect on undead); Natural Armor (Ex):
natural armor improves by +1.

[B]Age:[/B] 30
[B]Height:[/B] 6'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] amber
[B]Hair:[/B] none
[B]Scales:[/B] brown
```
*Appearance:*.

*Background:* Skleroc was a renowned shaman warrior for a lizardfolk tribe that worshipped a nearby mature bronze dragon. Some of his responsibilities included ceremonial duties and animal sacrifices for when the dragon visited on rare occasions.  However, not being the brightest or wisest in his tribe, he was outmaneuvered by a more ambitious junior shaman who saw him disgraced and banished.  Now wandering the lands, Skleroc spends his time trying to find a new life, whilst still clinging to the old.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Question (May 27, 2006)

You forgot the 2 racial hit dice i think.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2006)

He is still a work in progress...I need to work on skills and equipment still, but for the most part he is ready to go. Updated and modified from another game that didn't get off the ground. And Ferrix, hope you don't mind, but I borrowed your char sheet format, since it looked really nice.

Also, I didn't use the fractional method to figure his saves...I didn't knwo which route we would be going with that.


*Aram Al Tarik, the Unseen*
_Neutral Human Rogue 5/Fighter 2/Shadowdancer 2/Dervish 1_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5 ft. 8 in.
*Weight:* 165 lb.
*Eyes:* Black
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Dusky

*STR:* 12 [+1] 
*DEX:* 22 [+6] (+2 level increase, + 2 gloves)
*CON:* 16 [+3]
*INT:* 14 [+2]
*WIS:* 10 [+0]
*CHA:* 11 [+0]

For D20Dazza's Game (4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16) 

*HP:* 77 (6 + 41 + 30 con)
*Armor Class:* 26 (10 base + 6 dex + 7 mithral shirt + 1 ring + 1 amulet +1 Dervish AC bonus)
*Initiative:* +6
*BAB:* +7/+2
*Attack:* +15 Scimitar +1 keen (1d6+2, 15-20/x2)
*Full Attack:* +15/+10 Scimitar +1 keen (1d6+2, 15-20/x2) OR +13/+8 Scimitar +1 keen (1d6+2, 15-20/x2) AND +13 Scimitar +1 (1d6+2, 18-20/x2)

*Speed:* 40’ (30' base + 10 boots)

*FORT:* +9 (4 base + 3 con + 2 resistance)
*REFL:* +18 (10 base + 6 dex + 2 resistance)
*WILL:* +6 (4 base + 0 wis +2 resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Sneak Attack +3d6_
- _Trapfinding_
- _Evasion_
- _Trap Sense +1_
- _Uncanny Dodge _
- _Fighter Bonus Feats_
- _Hide In Plain Sight_
- _Improved Uncanny Dodge_
- _Darkvision _
- _Dervish Dance 1/day_
- _Movement Mastery_
- _Slashing Blades_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Combat Reflexes_
- _Dodge_
3rd Level
- _Mobility_
6th Level
- _Weapon Finesse_
6th Level (fighter bonus)
- _Weapon Focus (Scimitar)_
7th Level (fighter bonus)
- _Combat Expertise_
9th Level
- _Two weapon fighting_

*Skills:*  (123=88+10+18+7) 
Balance +16 (8 ranks, +6 dex, +2 syn)
Bluff +5 (5 ranks, +0 cha)
Climb +6 (5 ranks, +1 str)
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks, +0 cha, +2 syn)
Disable Device +9 (5 ranks, +2 int, +2 circumstance)
Disguise +14 (2 ranks, +0 cha, +2 syn, +10 hat)
Escape Artist +11 (5 ranks, +6 dex)
Hide +23 (12 ranks, +6 dex, +5 competence)
Intimidate +4 (2 ranks, +2 syn)
Jump +13 (5 ranks, +1 str, +2 synergy, +5 competence)
Listen +7 (7 ranks, +0 wis)
Move Silently +18 (12 ranks, +6 dex)
Open Lock +16 (8 ranks, +6 dex, +2 circumstance)
Perform (dance) +5 (5 ranks, +0 cha)
Search +9 (7 ranks, +2 int)
Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks, +0 wis)
Sleight of Hand +11 (3 ranks, +6 dex, +2 syn)
Spot +5 (5 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim +4 (3 ranks, +1 str)
Tumble +21 (13 ranks, +6 dex, +2 syn)
Use Magic Device +2 (2 ranks, +0 cha)


*Languages:*
- _Common, _

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-Mithral Shirt +3 (9250gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
-Scimitar+1 keen +15/+10 (1d6+2, 15-20/x2) (8315gp, 4lb)
-Scimitar+1 +15/+10 (1d6+2, 18-20/x2) (2315gp, 4lb)
-6 daggers +13/+8 (1d4+1, 19-20/x2) (12gp, 6lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-Masterwork Comp (+1 str) Longbow +13/+8 (1d8+1, 20/x3, 110ft.) (500gp, 3lb)
-20 arrows (cold iron, 2gp, 3lb)
-20 arrows (silver, 41gp, 3lb)
-5 arrows (adamantine, 300 gp, 1lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp, -lb)
-Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000gp, -lb)
-Ring of Sustenance (2500 gp, -lb)
-Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000 gp, -lb)
-Cloak of Elvenkind (2500 gp, 1lb)
-Vest of Resistance +2 (4000gp, 1lb)
-Handy Haversack (2000 gp, 5lb)
-Boots of Striding & Springing (5500 gp, 1lb)
-Hat of Diguise (1800 gp, -lb)
-Rope of Climbing (3000 gp, 5 lb)

*Potions*
- 4 Cure Moderate Wounds (1200gp, -lb)
- 1 Neutralize Poison (750gp, -lb)
- 1 Blur (300gp, -lb)
- 1 Invisibility (300gp, -lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (10gp, -lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
-Thieves' Tools, masterwork (100gp, 2lb)
-2 flasks, Alchemist's Fire (40gp, 2lb)
-12 Tindertwigs (12gp, -lb)
-Everburning torch (110 gp, 1 lb)
-Flint & steel (1gp, -lb)
-Chalk, 3 pieces (3cp, -lb)
-Crowbar (2gp, 5lb)
-4 sacks (4sp, 2lb)



Weight Carried: Light load, 34 lb (rest is in _Haversack_
Remaining money: 139 gp

*Description*
Aram is a short, slender man, standing 5’ 8” in height, and weighing about 165 lbs. While slender, he has an athletic build, a result of his training and active lifestyle. Aram wears his black hair cropped short, and has eyes the color of jet. He keeps his dusky skin soft with the judicious use of expensive lotions and oils, and takes excessive pride in his appearance. He is always well groomed and well dressed, and although possessed of good looks, his condescending attitude and lack of personal magnetism leave much to be desired.

*Personality*
Aram is not what one would consider a nice man. He is selfish, greedy and always looking out for himself first. He has a haughty, arrogant attitude. While not an evil person, Aram generally does only what benefits him. If he is seen doing something that would be considered generous or benfitting the greater good, it is only because he has an ulterior motive in mind. Despite all this, he does place some value on life, and prefers methods other than violence to get what he desires. 

*Background*
Aram’s father was a goat herder on the edge of the great southern desert, and sought to teach his trade to his son. These humble beginnings were not in line with the boy’s dreams, however, and Aram decided that he would do whatever it took to become rich, respected and powerful.

Despite the harsh penalties his people visited upon those caught stealing, Aram realized that it would take money to reach his goals, and that thievery was an easy way to get started. When he was caught stealing by a half-blind man in his village by the name of Najm, he thought that his very life would be forfeit. Impressed with the youth’s abilities, Najm revealed to Aram that he was a former sneak and thief, and took it upon himself to train the boy.

Aram was a talented and dedicated pupil, and learned the trade quickly. Soon his skills had outgrown the small village in which he lived, and Aram decided that he needed to travel the world, and seek out large cities in which his talents could be more fully used. He left, taking the local Sheikh’s daughter and several of his camels with him when he did. Although pursued, Aram managed to make good coin selling the camels, and left the girl in the first city he arrived in.

Aram fell in with a band of brigands, and learned their style of fighting while he lived among them. His skill was such that many thought he would take over as the band's leader when the time came, but Aram's wanderlust got the best of him, and he moved on after several years.

He has had to dodge the blades of Sheikh Haidar’s men on several occasions, but has so far managed to stay one step ahead of them. Over the years he has made other enemies with his exploits as well, and has come to realize that staying in the shadows is the easiest way to avoid reprisals.


----------



## Ferrix (May 27, 2006)

It's actually a character sheet that Isida uses, and I find it the nicest.

Neat character.


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2006)

I am stating up a 10th level Cleric of Kord. Should be a fun character. I'll have him up after the weekend most likely.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2006)

I'll get my Scout/Swashbuckler/Dualist up soon.  Might end up morphing into a rogue, but not sure.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 28, 2006)

Hi Bront,

Starting gold is as 10th level PC in DMG.

Hi Question,

I received your emal and replied.

G'day Legildur,

Thanks for throwing something into te mix. Looks good, I like the Lizard dude.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2006)

D20Dazza,

Yeah, I like the lizard dude as well.  Mind you, Question's comment above about racial hit die prompted me to go and do some reading about Character Level (CL), Effective Character Level (ECL), and Level Adjustment (LA) in the DMG and FAQ.  And I think I made a mistake.

It seems to me that for a lizardfolk Dragon Shaman to have an ECL of 10 that he should have only 7 class levels.  Lizardfolk start with 2 racial HD and have a +1 LA for PCs.  The CL would be 9 (7 class levels + 2 racial HD) and an ECL of 10 (CL 9 +1 LA).

However, my preference would be to ignore the racial levels altogether and just use class levels (along with the +1 LA, of course, so 9 character levels as I have already statted out above).  Let me know what you think about that.

Legildur


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> He is still a work in progress...I need to work on skills and equipment still, but for the most part he is ready to go. Updated and modified from another game that didn't get off the ground.



Hehehehe.  I thought Aram looked familiar.... Shaleel is still waiting to play


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Bront,
> 
> Starting gold is as 10th level PC in DMG.



AKA 49,000 (For those of us who don't have one, or at least have one readily available)

I have the Skills and level progression written up, But need to do gear and background.

Any general description of the module?


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It's actually a character sheet that Isida uses, and I find it the nicest.
> 
> Neat character.





It is definitely a great looking sheet. I'm its new biggest fan. And thanks!


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hehehehe.  I thought Aram looked familiar.... Shaleel is still waiting to play





Yeah, I made him into a better fighter and not quite as good of thief, but the overall concept remains the same. He is still great at sneaking, he is just a bit more dangerous in combat now (especially if he can flank).


----------



## ringojim (May 29, 2006)

*Hey Dazza, room for one more?*

g'day all, have been meaning to give the pbp thing a go for a while now.  That said would like to chuck my hat in the ring.  Have read the thread and seems arcanist role still uncovered.  Have just bought the phb II and am keen to give the duskblade and/or beguiler a go.  I know the spell selections are a bit limited so could maybe chuck a few levels of sorceror or mage in.

Have had a look at invisible castle (was thinking cleric at the time will re-jig).  

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=463394


Any suggestions or advide on how to do the pbp thing greatly appreciated,  will add charecter outline/ concept asap.

Have a great day one and all


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Hi Legildur,

Sorry mate, but I'd prefer to do it by the book with regard the LA etc. It'd be too unbalancing to do it any other way and I'd be worried about the effect it might have on the other players and their PCs. I mean Bront is already feeling dejected because of his rolls  I had only quickly glanced at the PC and hadn't paid any attention to detail at this time. Apologies.

G'day Bront,

Thanks for spelling it out for me mate (the gold that is).

RINGOJIM me boy, welcome aboard - good to see that you've tapped into the thread. Gather your questions on PbPs and I'll answer them next time we catch up 

All,

I'm looking forward to the opportunity to review more of the PCs, thanks again for your interest.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Question (May 29, 2006)

Dazaa please check your email again.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Hi Question, yeah received the email, no attachment and I haven't had an opportunity to dig out my copy yet. But a quick question, why that and not one of the other more commonly available options (from the core books?)?? Is there something special about that type??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Is anyone having problems with posts disappearing? Also, my subscribed threads aren't being updated with who has posted last, mine says that Bront was the last to post at 9:50AM (which could be post #49 above?)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (May 29, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Legildur,
> 
> Sorry mate, but I'd prefer to do it by the book with regard the LA etc. It'd be too unbalancing to do it any other way and I'd be worried about the effect it might have on the other players and their PCs. I mean Bront is already feeling dejected because of his rolls  I had only quickly glanced at the PC and hadn't paid any attention to detail at this time. Apologies.



No apologies required!  But it's not like it was one of those crazy 50-point-buy equivalents!  I didn't even realise that I had made the error until Question pointed it out (having never created a monster character before).  I don't think that sacrificing an additional (over the LA +1) 2 levels of Dragon Shaman for the 2 humanoid hit dice is a good swap for the character, so I'll probably just stick with human for the final submission.  But I'll work it up and see.

Edit: Updated Skleroc in post #40 in line with DMG and FAQ on monsters as characters.


----------



## Question (May 29, 2006)

Dazzaa you should have received a email from yousendit.com giving you a link to the download. Check junbox maybe, or do a search?

Why that specific template? For the bonuses?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 30, 2006)

Alright here we go.  Wonder where the 4 is going, read on 

*Kageri Yume   -*   陰り夢
_Chaotic Good Synad Ardent 10_

*Age:* 304
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 3 in.
*Weight:* 145 lb.
*Eyes:* dark purple
*Hair:* black
*Skin:* pale

*STR:* 6 [-2] (-2 points) 
*DEX:* 18 [+4] (15 base [8 points], +1 level, +2 cloak)
*CON:* 12 [+1] (12 base [4 points])
*INT:* 14 [+2] (14 base [6 points])
*WIS:* 22 [+6] (17 base [13 points], +1 level, +4 item)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (14 base [6 points])

*HP: 56*  (6 + 40 + 10 con)
*Armor Class:* 22 (10 base + 4 dex + 5 mithral shirt + 1 ioun stone + 2 natural)
*Initiative:* +4
*BAB:* +7/+2
*Attack:* +5 masterwork dagger (1d4-2, 19-20/x2)
*Ranged Attack:* +13 masterwork dagger (1d4-2, 19-20/x2)

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 (3 base + 1 con)
*REFL:* +7 (3 base + 4 dex)
*WILL:* +15 (7 base + 6 wis +2 racial)

*Abilities:* 
- _Aberration_
- _Darkvision 60'_
- _3 bonus power points_
- _Threefold Mind (SU: +2 Will saves)_
- _Oracle (SU: 1/day, +2 insight bonus to one init, atk roll, save)_
- _Collective (SU: free action, 1pp, +2 to one knowledge or spellcraft check)_
- _Multitask (SU: 1/day, 1 pp, swift action, extra mental action (incl. manifesting a power, but only if he hasn't manifested a power in the same round)_
- _Proficiencies: simple weapons, light, medium, heavy armor, shields_
- _Manifest Powers: Wis based powers; save DC: 15+power level._
- _Mantles: select 2 primary mantles and 3 secondary mantles. Each mantle has a granted power similar to domain powers.  Powers can only be selected from those mantles. # of powers in secondary mantles cannot be greater than the number in any primary mantle. Mantles represent a psionic distillation of a universal concept or philosophical idea that the ardents believe transcends the multiverse.  These concepts exist beyond deities or any creation of a creature, whether mortal or immortal._
- _Primary Mantle: Freedom: +10' base movement while psionically focused; expend focus to add lvl to resist grapple or to escape from one._
- _Primary Mantle: Energy: expend focus to grant all allies with resistance 10 to one energy type for 3+wis rds._
- _Secondary Mantle: Force: +1 deflection bonus to AC while psionically focused_
- _Secondary Mantle: Life: expend focus to add +1 manifester level to a power in this mantle._
- _Secondary Mantle: Fate: 1/day expend focus to add +level to any one roll_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Synad Multitasking, enhanced (use Synad Multitasking an additional time per day)_
3rd Level
- _Empower Power_
6th Level
- _Metapower (Empower Power, Energy Bolt) (one specific metapsionic feat costs 2 less power points when applied to one specific power)._
9th Level
- _Psionic Meditation_

*Skills:*  (56) 
Autohypnosis +15 (9 ranks, +6 wis)
Concentration +14 (13 ranks, +1 con)
Heal +15 (9 ranks, +6 wis)
Knowledge (psionics) +10 (8 ranks, +2 int)
Psicraft +15 (13 ranks, +2 int)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Synad, Elven, Infernal_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-Ectoplasmic Mithral Shirt +1 (12,900gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
-silvered cold iron dagger +12 ranged (1d4-2, 19-20/x2) (8gp, 2lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Amulet of Natural Armor +2 (8000gp, -lb)
-Cloak of Dexterity +2 (4000 gp, -lb)
-Handy Haversack (2500 gp, 5lb)
-Periapt of Wisdom +4 (16000 gp, 1lb)
-Ioun Stone: Dusty Rose Prism (5000 gp, -lb)
-Dorje of Empathic Transfer (50 charges) (4500gp, -lb)

*Potions*
-Cure Moderate Wounds x 2 (600gp, -lb)
-Cure Light Wounds x 4 (200gp, -lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (10gp, -lb)

Weight Carried: 18lb (Medium Load)
Remaining money: 282gp

Powers:
1st: Dimension Hop, Energy Ray, Force Screen, Touch of Health
2nd: Hustle, Energy Push
3rd: Energy Bolt, Body Adjustment
4th: Fly
5th: Teleport, Psionic Revivify

*Description*  Kageri is a tall skin individual. His thin wirey black hair falls past his shoulders.  He has pale skin, largely untouched by the sun.  He typically wears a long cloak over his shoulders, drawn tight against a cold that few feel.   Were he to let his cloak fall they would see the stump of his left arm. Born without an arm, he has adapted.  There is something beyond his dark purple eyes that most seem to find unnerving.   At times when looking deep into his eyes, it almost feels like there is more than one person looking out from them.  Indeed when in areas of 'shadowy illumination' or darker, pale purple after images of two other faces seem to hover nearby.  The pale ioun stone orbiting his head tends to distract anyone trying to focus to intently on the after images.

*Personality* Kageri Yume, whose name means Dream of Gloom, tends to echo the truth behind his name.  He has a depressing attitude, but has accepted his place in the world.  When in situations of stress or difficulty he becomes deadly quiet (in voice if not so much in movement).  He speaks with a level monotone voice and tends to use very short sentences.  The speech patterns are actually a cultural reminent from his shattered past, not an affectation of his attitude.

*Background* Born on a distant plane tangentally related to the Plane of Shadow, Kageri grew up among his people, the Synad.  A strange race of beings each of whom were actually comprised of three distinct minds in one body.  The three minds within each Synad are typically known as the Overmind, the Collective, and the Oracle.  The Overmind within each Synad is usually the one in control of the body at any given time, the other two forming pale after images to either side.

Kageri was happy in his own way, among his people.  They lived in a pocket plane deep in the Plane of Shadow.  The Gloomering was a hidden place, though sometimes the creatures of shadow were able to penetrate their existance and disrupt the life of their secluded plane.  When Kageri had been nearing his 100th year, his year of maturity, an evil known as the Penumbral Paralax gained access to the Gloomering.  Once inside the Paralax infiltrated the core of the Gloomering and began infecting the portals to and from the plane.  All at once the barriers hidding the plane disintegrated and the forces of shadow descended upon the Gloomering, devouring what little light existed there.

Kageri and his guardians fled from the Paralax and the shadow forces deep into the plane of shadow.  Eventually they discovered a pool of deep purple colour.  Taking it as a sign they dove in and arrived on the Prime Material Plane.  Hiding themselves for over a 100 years always fearing that the Paralax would find them again, the Yume's tought Kageri the knowledge of his people and the ancient spirits that they drew power from.  Buy connecting to those concepts that gave him meaning, Energy (sound), and Freedom, Kageri began developing the skills of an Ardent.

Another 100 years have passed and Kageri has decided to strike out on his own.  He seeks the power to return to the plane of shadow and destroy the Penumbral Paralax.  He does not believe that anything is left of the Gloomering, but revenge marks him now.  Only the Oracle within him urges him to seek something more positive, to fight against the agents of Shadow where ever they might try to infect his new home.

*Class Components* I will try to slowly type out the necessary information on the Ardent as well as the Synad later.  All relevant abilities are already reproduced above though.[sblock=Ardent]Quick overview:
HD: d6
Bab: Cleric
Saves: Will good
Abilities: Assume psionic mantles (1,1,2,5,10,15)
Power Points: as psion; wis based bonus points
Powers: 2 @ 1st, 1/level. Max power level = max power points manifested at each level. Wis based saves.
Skills: 2+int (Autohypnosis, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Heal, Knowledge, Profession, Psicraft).
_Mantles: select 2 primary mantles and 3 secondary mantles. Each mantle has a granted power similar to domain powers.  Powers can only be selected from those mantles. # of powers in secondary mantles cannot be greater than the number in any primary mantle. Mantles represent a psionic distillation of a universal concept or philosophical idea that the ardents believe transcends the multiverse.  These concepts exist beyond deities or any creation of a creature, whether mortal or immortal._
- _Primary Mantle: Freedom: +10' base movement while psionically focused; expend focus to add lvl to resist grapple or to escape from one._
- _Primary Mantle: Energy: expend focus to grant all allies with resistance 10 to one energy type for 3+wis rds._
- _Secondary Mantle: Force: +1 deflection bonus to AC while psionically focused_
- _Secondary Mantle: Fate: 1/day expend focus to add +level to any one roll_
- _Secondary Mantle: Life: expend focus to add +1 manifester level to a power in this mantle._

Concept: tap into cosmic philosophies that transcend divine beings.  Focus on two primary mantles, but drawing from several more mantles over the course of their career.

Playing an Ardent: avoid religion, natural travellers and adventurers. Combat tactics are determined by choice of mantles (in my case ranged bombardment, clairsentience, and mobility).[/sblock]

*Racial Components*[sblock=Synad]Image

Quick Overview:
Aberration
speed 30', medium size
Darkvision 60'
_3 bonus power points_
_Threefold Mind (SU: +2 Will saves)_
_Oracle (SU: 1/day, +2 insight bonus to one init, atk roll, save)_
_Collective (SU: free action, 1pp, +2 to one knowledge or spellcraft check)_
_Multitask (SU: 1/day, 1 pp, swift action, extra mental action (incl. manifesting a power, but only if he hasn't manifested a power in the same round)_
Auto languages: Common, Synad
Bonus languages: any
Favored Class: 1st taken

Personality: varies
Physical Description: tall, slim human.  Dim light has after images (only if he has no pp left). 6'+ tall, 170lbs, typically hairless, pale skin, large eyes, expressive fingers.
Relations: mix fine
Alignment: any
Synad Lands: hail from a world accessible only though the Plane of Shadow.
Religion: typically Fharlanghn or other traveller deities.
Language: unique
Name: vary
Adventurers: because of daring and ambition[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2006)

Hey all - not throwing my hat into the ring but did want to drop by and give Daz a blessing.  Hope you do well, Daz.  Hopefully you'll easily climb above the standard I set for PbP DMing!   

Have a good game - looks like you lucked out with a good set of players.  Should be fun, you'll have to periodically let me know how you're doing in the OOC thread for Clutches of Evil.  Oh, and seriously - if you have any questions about online DMing and you don't want to ask your players (of whom you do have a few DMs) feel free to drop a line.

Happy gaming all.  Don't kill the BBEG too early!


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

I'm loving the submissions thus far guys - you'll have to give me some detail on the Synad Ardent Erekose, I don't have Complete Psionics and have no idea what the class is about. 

Legildur, I've learnt a lesson from the stats rolling options I outlined (and now know why most people just say a x point buy), but saying that those '50 point buys' are the risk you run when you do the random creation method. I'm hoping people are going with the first set they rolled but if people want to keep rolling until they get a descent set what'd ya do?

I'll make a note in the first post regarding who has expressed a desire for what. I'll be looking over things on the weekend and hopefully be in a position to kick things off early next week. In a moment I'm going to post the info on the back cover of the adventure, it's how the adventure begins so will also end up being the first post in the in game thread.

Question, no email but I replied to one of your earlier ones so there shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks for sticking your head in and providing some encouragement NL, I'll be sure to touch base when I start drowning 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Question (May 30, 2006)

I replied to your reply daz.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

Submitted sheet

Rhun - Human Rogue 5/Fighter 2/Shadowdancer 2/Dervish 1 (Aram Al Tarik, the Unseen)

Fenris - Human  Fighter 1/Cleric of Kord 9 (Kerin Ke’larn)

Ferrix - Human Knight 10 (Lord Knight Turin of Vo Mimbre)

Erekose 13 - Human Synad Ardent 10 (Kageri Yume)

Legildur - Human Dragon Shaman 10 (T’ptocl ) 

Legildur - Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman 7 (Skleroc)


Lord Raven88 - Dwarven Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Runesmith 1 / Geometer 2 (Azrim Stonesplitter)

Kafkodian - Human Defiant 10 (Orin Strictest)

Bront -  Human Scout(CV) 4/Swashbuckler 3/Dualist 3Damien Dulane

Ringojim - Elven Sorceror 10 (Athear Caesin Liadon)  

Wystan - Bard or Paladin

Question - Sorceror

Industrygothica - ??

Voadam - ??

Riaan S - ??


(Hope I haven't forgotten anyone)


----------



## Question (May 30, 2006)

Im going to do a sorc then.....


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

The Last Gods​
The night air is chilly, but the crackling fire you've started warms your bones comfortably. Crickets chirp, and you smile up at the stars, glad for the quiet evening.

There is a loud roar, and you are blinded momentarily as the campfire suddenly surges up into the air. The flames split down the middle, revealing an abyss that leaches the warmth from your soul. Out of this hellish place stumbles a black-cloaked figure clutching a sythe. Quickly you reach for your weapons.

The strange apparition staggers for a moment. Then, gathering its strength, it pulls back the hood on its cloak. Beneath is a blackened skull with stars for eyes.

"I am Azrael, Lord of the Undead" it hisses. "Or rather, I will be Azrael, after time itself has died." 

Even as Azrael speaks, decay begins to eat away at its body, and the god shudders. Holding one arm up to watch as tiny fissures form in its bones, the deity sighs, "Ah, sweet Entropy, come to claim me at last."

Its gaze sweeps back to you. "But no, not just yet. First, I must set events in motion."

Weakness begins to overcome Azrael, and it sinks to one knee. "Long ago, I became the most powerful of all the gods, in spite of my enemies' efforts to stop me. Delirious with power, I destroyed the other gods and eventually fell to feasting upon the souls of their worshippers. After devouring every living creature, I consumed the planets and, eventually, the stars themselves, until I was left alone, in darkness."

The god struggles to finish its message as its bones turn to dust and blow away, "Unexpectantly, I felt remorse for what I had done. I grieved for the universe I had destroyed, but I lacked the power to recreate it. So, I have come to you, to beg you to do what I cannot."

Azrael reaches into his cloak and produces a leather sack. "Take these items and use them."

As Azrael dissolves, it gasps out, "Kill me tonight, or tomorrow will never dawn."

All that remains is a pile of dust and a leather bag.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 30, 2006)

Daz I'm going to post a submission for your game too, I'm thinking of trying out a Dwarven Fighter 1/ Wizard 6/ Rune Smith 3 (from Races of Stone).  

I love the idea of being able to cast arcane spells while wearing fullplate armour and using a tower shield


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

Noted LR, thanks mate.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

Please note, I've tried putting the PC creation rules and the potential player role call in the first thread but for some reason it keeps disappearing - it's giving me the irates big time


----------



## Legildur (May 30, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Legildur, I've learnt a lesson from the stats rolling options I outlined (and now know why most people just say a x point buy), but saying that those '50 point buys' are the risk you run when you do the random creation method. I'm hoping people are going with the first set they rolled but if people want to keep rolling until they get a descent set what'd ya do?



LOL!  Multiple rerolls for a decent set?  Anyone can do that!  I'm fine with my 30 point buy equivalent result that I got.  A Dragon Shaman doesn't strike me as a focal character in terms of combat.  Sure, he'll be useful if he gets a gurnsey, and the other warrior types will appreciate his draconic auras, so higher ability scores aren't a big drama in my books.


----------



## Ilium (May 30, 2006)

Too busy.  Can't even get my own game re-started promptly (as D20Dazza knows...).  Must bow out.

Have fun.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 30, 2006)

Hey D20Dazza - Good luck with your game.
What would think of Natural WereBear Human Monk or Psionic Warrior? 
If I did my math right it would be ECL 9 (Werebear) Monk (or Psionic Warrrior) 1. 


-Blood


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2006)

Alright here he is:

```
Kerin Ke’larn
Human Male
Fighter 1/Cleric Of Kord Level 9
XP: 45,000
Neutral Good

Str 20 (18) (+5) 
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 11 (+0) 
Wis 20 (18) (+5)
Cha 15 (+2) 

Size: Medium (6'6", 275 lbs)
HP: 76 
BAB: +7/+2
Init: +1
Move: 20'

AC: 23 (10 +11 armor + 1 dex +1 Def) 

Fortitude:+12 (+8 Base +2 Con +2 Cloak)
Reflex:+6 (+3 Base +1 Dex +2 Cloak)
Will:+12 (+6 Base +4 Wis +2 Cloak)

Attacks:
Greatsword (+15/+10 attack, 2d6+9 dmg/19-20x2)
Composite Longbow (+9/+4 attack, 1d8+5 dmg/20x3)
 

Feats: 6
Weapon Focus Greatsword
Improved Unarmed Strike
Improved Grapple
Extend Spell
Power Attack
Cleave 

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Climb (+5/1)
Concentration (+5/3)
Diplomacy (+9/7)
Handle Animal (+3/1)
Heal (+13/8)
Kn: Religion (+11/11)
Kn: Planes (+7/7)
Ride (+2/1)
 
Languages Known:
Common
 
Class Features:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency 
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Domains: Strength, Luck
Turn Undead 5/day, +2 turning check, 2d6+11 damage

Spells per day:
0:6   1st:6+1   2nd:5+1   3rd:4+1   4th:3+1   5th:2+1

Equipment:
Plate Armor +3 Light Fortification (17,650 gp) 
Greatsword +2 (8,350 gp)
Composite Mighty (+4) Longbow +1 (2,800 gp)
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (2,000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +2 (4,000 gp)
Pearl of Power 2nd level spell (4,000 gp)
Pearl of Power 2nd Level spell (4,000 gp)
Gauntlets of Ogre Strength +2 (4,000 gp)
3x Wand of Cure Light Wounds 50 charges each (2,250 gp)
Backpack
Holy Symbol of Kord (silver)
20 arrows
quiver
Explorers outfit
light warhorse
military saddle
250 gp
```
 

Background
[sblock]
Kerin Ke’larn was born to poor farmers in a backwards little village, in a forgotten corner of a small kingdom named Merincal. He was th youngest of three sons and the smallest as well. Not that that meant much as the Ke'larn men were famous for their size in little Merincal. Kerin grew up as an energetic farm boy, leading a rather dull life until that day in his 18th summer when the Captioan of the army rode up. War was brewing with the kingdom to the east, Purnvin. All families were required to contribute tot he war cause. Now Kerin's father had served his stint in the last war and knew that Purnvin was eager to avenge itself. He offered up food stuffs for the army, but the captain had his eye on the big strapping lad by his side. Kerin saw the wordless exchange between the two, and to save his father grief, and more than one son, he volunteered to join the army, if his brothers could stay and work the farm. The Captain was delighted to have a big, strong recruit, even though raw.

Kerin spent the next year training with all manner of weapons and armor. In some ways he was excited to be here. It was more exciting than the farm and honestly less work. Then came the day when he marched to war. He was in several battles and his strength always served him well there and was usually at the forefront of the battle. Then came a large battle, the Purnvinian forces had amassed several war machines and had dark powers aiding them. Kerin was in the front as usual, when the catapult was fired. He got his shield up in time, but the blow threw him onto his back, he lay there for a moment cursing his luck when, with a roar a large ball of flames screamed over his head, right where he had been standing, and exploded into the back ranks. Kerin stood and charged back into the battle, but all the while that incident played itself over and over in his head. It hadn't been bad luck, it had been good luck. Maybe all luck was good he thought. After that battle ebbed and the Purnvinian forces routed, Kerin sat down heavily and thought. Raised on a farm, he hadn't been schooled so thinking took a bit. But Kerin came to the realization that indeed luck had played a factor today and that that luck must have come from Kord himself as a reward for his strength. Kerin also made up his mind right then and there to dedicate himself to Kord.

The next month the surrender treaty was signed by Purnvin and Kerin left the barracks and marched straight over to a temple of Kord. Since then he has dedicated his life to Kord and his principles. He spend three long years learning to read, studying the works of the church, learning to wrestle and learning other priestly duties. Once his training was done he left a cleric of Kord. He has spend the last several years wandering the land. Teaching wrestling to youths in rural villages like the own he grew up in, to promote strength of body, he heals those he finds that need it to strengthen his own soul and their body. He has forsaken a shield (the last one he used left a nice scar across his forehead after it impacted) and wields the weapon of Kord, a greatsword. 

Kerin has fought with armies and against armies since then becoming a cleric. he has learned to abhor those that would take away the freedoms of the peoples and is especially hateful of slavery and seeks to end it wherever he can.

Kerin's naturally optimistic personality lends itself well to his traveling life and finds people receptive to him. He is quick to laugh with a deep guffaw. He enjoys food and drink and will often buy an entire tavern drinks as they listen to stories of his exploits and how Kord has helped him. He keeps his blond hair short for war and wrestling and will often join any wrestling tourney he finds, win or lose it honors Kord. He is always seen wearing his read and white tabard of Kord over his armor. He is a man of the people and seeks to aid them as he can, enjoying life and the strength of luck Kord has endowed him with.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kafkonia (May 30, 2006)

I can't write up the character sheet right now because it requires a bit too much reference to books for me to get away with at work, but I'd like to throw my hat in the ring with Orin Strictest, a human Defiant 10 (from the Planar Handbook.)

Clerics who become Defiants can trade in the Cleric levels for Defiant levels; I'm working on the assumption that Orin got to Cleric 6 (the lowest level you can qualify for Defiant at) and then had a crisis of faith that led him to turn his back on the gods.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 30, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm loving the submissions thus far guys - you'll have to give me some detail on the Synad Ardent Erekose, I don't have Complete Psionics and have no idea what the class is about.
> 
> Legildur, I've learnt a lesson from the stats rolling options I outlined (and now know why most people just say a x point buy), but saying that those '50 point buys' are the risk you run when you do the random creation method. I'm hoping people are going with the first set they rolled but if people want to keep rolling until they get a descent set what'd ya do?




Hey Daz, will do. I intend to provide a lot of detail on both race and class in his description/background. I'll see about typing out all the pertinent details.  Essentially the Synad is a being with three seperate entities in his head. The Overmind, The Oracle, and The Collective.  Usually the Overmind is in charge, but the other two may manifest themselves when required.  I'll be using lots of 'We' when talking about his own opinions 

The Ardent is a class that believes in concepts or Mantles that transcend dieties. Mantles are much like domains. They each have a granted ability and a power list.  The biggest drawback of the class is that they can only pick powers from those very limited lists and they only get class level + 1 powers known in total.  They have simple weapons and all armor profs. cleric bab, and good will saves and d6 hitdice.

Regarding checking on stats rolled, you can always lookup rolls based on the name used. If you see a number of rolls around the one that was posted you can tell that they tried a bunch of times and picked the best.  It is definitely not foolproof as you can just enter different names for each roll. Thats why I prefer to use my Enworld board name as my stat roller.  Alternatively Rystil has a great idea. He asks for a unique name first, checks that no rolls have been made for that name, then lets you roll.  That way you can make sure people are only rolling one set.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> No apologies required!  But it's not like it was one of those crazy 50-point-buy equivalents!  I didn't even realise that I had made the error until Question pointed it out (having never created a monster character before).  I don't think that sacrificing an additional (over the LA +1) 2 levels of Dragon Shaman for the 2 humanoid hit dice is a good swap for the character, so I'll probably just stick with human for the final submission.  But I'll work it up and see.
> 
> Edit: Updated Skleroc in post #40 in line with DMG and FAQ on monsters as characters.



I understand that perfectly, and it's part of the LA adjustments and balance of more powerful races.  Personaly, I have trouble with even an LA+1 character, I feel like I miss out on far too much, but that's me.

As for the rolls, that's mostly a joke, as well as a way to track the differences.  No big deal.  And I'll admit I'm a sucker for a good stat set, they can make a character at times, but the dualist I'm working on is fun


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

G'day all,

Legildur, I've got a friend playing a f2f game with me who is running a Dragon Shaman - he seems to be enjoying it, although we've only had one practice session/combat with the PCs to test em out. One of the guys PCs died though - so he's back to the drawing board. The Beguiler and Dragon Shaman are still going strong. Maybe you and the guy I play with can exchange notes? 

Thanks for the heads up Ilium - really appreciate it.

Sounds cool Bloodweaver - you're of course more than welcome to throw a PC in the ring. 

Nice one Fenris, I like him and like your world development. I might have to start an encyclopdeia type thread once all the submissions are in and chosen (and depending on how much detail people throw in the mix)

Welcome to the circus Kafconia - good to have you interested.

Thanks Erekose - sounds an interesting class - perhaps you could include any pertinant info in your PC sheet in an sblock?

I'm hearing you Bront, and am looking forward to seeing the Duelist.

It's great to see so much interest guys. Seeing as though this is a short adventure and* should * be able to reach a conclusion (the voice of an experienced PbP player talking there ) I might even look at playing two groups in concurrent threads.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Legildur, I've got a friend playing a f2f game with me who is running a Dragon Shaman - he seems to be enjoying it, although we've only had one practice session/combat with the PCs to test em out. One of the guys PCs died though - so he's back to the drawing board. The Beguiler and Dragon Shaman are still going strong. Maybe you and the guy I play with can exchange notes?



Oh I'm sure I could build a stronger Dragon Shaman using something like a half-ogre, Goliath, or anything without racial HD.  It was just that a Dragon Shaman screamed reptilian worshipers (or similar).  What I'm saying is that I may not have much in the way of notes worth comparing!  The human is okay as well, if a bit bland.  Really, a Dragon Shaman appears to be similar in role to the Marshall core class in the Miniatures Handbook.  I'm also looking forward to seeing Ferrix's Knight in action to see how it fares.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sure I could build a stronger Dragon Shaman using something like a half-ogre, Goliath, or anything without racial HD.  It was just that a Dragon Shaman screamed reptilian worshipers (or similar).  What I'm saying is that I may not have much in the way of notes worth comparing!  The human is okay as well, if a bit bland.  Really, a Dragon Shaman appears to be similar in role to the Marshall core class in the Miniatures Handbook.  I'm also looking forward to seeing Ferrix's Knight in action to see how it fares.



I hear ya. My mate that I play with has taken a Dragonscale from Races of the Dragon, the scales do seem to fit.


----------



## Legildur (May 31, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I hear ya. My mate that I play with has taken a Dragonscale from Races of the Dragon, the scales do seem to fit.



Not familiar with that.  But I was just scanning through the MM and found the half-dragon template (LA +3) which has no racial HD to worry about.  But there is some overlap between that template and the Dragon Shaman class.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

Below is the bare bones of my character submission.

Character Sheet
[sblock]
	
	



```
Azrim Stonesplitter
Male Dwarven Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Runesmith 1 / Geometer 2
XP: 45000

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 20'

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=465451]Stats[/url]
Str: 15 (+2) 15 Rolled
Dex: 14 (+2) 14 Rolled
Con: 18 (+4) 15 Rolled +2 Racial +1 Levels
Int: 18 (+3) 15 Rolled +1 Levels +2 Headband
Wis: 13 (+1) 13 Rolled
Cha: 10 (+0) 12 Rolled -2 Racial

HP: 70 (8d4 +1d6 + 1d10 + 40 Con)

AC: 24[26] (10base + 10[12] Arm +2 Dex, +2 Shield)
+4 against giants

Saves: 
Fortitude: +9 (6 base +3 Con)
Reflex: +4 (2 base +2 Dex) 
Will: +11(10 base +1 Wis)
+2 against poison
+2 against spells and spell-like effects

Init: +5

Base attack bonus: +5

Attacks: 
Shortsword +7 1d6+2
+1 Warhammer +8 1d8+3

+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids.

Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Appraise                 3        0.0      3        0
Balance                  2        0.0      2        0
Bluff                    0        0.0      0        0
Climb                    2        0.0      2       -5 acp
Concentration           13       10.0      3        0
Craft (Stoneworking)    11        8.0      3        0
Decipher Script         12        9.0      3        0
Diplomacy                0        0.0      0        0
Disable Device           7        4.0      3        0
Disguise                 0        0.0      0        0
Escape Artist            2        0.0      2       -5 acp
Forgery                  2        0.0      2        0
Gather Information       0        0.0      0        0
Heal                     1        0.0      1        0
Hide                     2        0.0      2        0
Intimidate               0        0.0      0        0
Jump                     0        0.0      2       -5 acp
Listen                   1        0.0      1       -4
Know (Arcana)           13       10.0      3        0
Move Silently            2        0.0      2       -5 acp
Perform                  0        0.0      0        0
Ride                     2        0.0      2        0
Search                   7        4.0      3        0
Sense Motive             1        0.0      1        0
Spellcraft              13       10.0      3        0
Spot                     1        0.0      1       -4
Survival                 0        0.0      0        0
Swim                     2        0.0      2       -5 acp
(*) Cross Class Skill

Feats
1st - Combat Casting, Endurance, Dwarven Armour Prof.
3rd - Improved Initiative.
6rd - Shielded Casting.
7th - ?
9th - Sudden Maximise.

Flaws
Inattentive (-4 to Listen and Spot checks)

Race:
Darkvision
Stonecunning: +2 racial bonus on search checks involving stoneworks.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven Waraxe is Martial insetad of Exotic
Stability: +4 resist against bull rush or tripped.
+2 saves against poison
+2 saves against spells and spell-like effects
+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 AC against giants.
+2 racial appraise checks involving stone
+2 racial craft checks involving stone

Height: 4'10"
Weight: 200 lbs
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Ruddy

Appearance:

Personality:
```
[/sblock]

Equipment[sblock]
Explorers Outfit
+2 Mithral Interlocking Plate Armour 14900gp (25lb)
MW Heavy Steel Shield (Includes Shield Sheath) 195gp (15lb)
MW Silver Shortsword (In Shield Sheath) 330gp (2lb)
+1 Warhammer 2212gp (5lb)

Handy Haversack 2000gp (5lb)
-Bedroll 1sp (5lb)
-Winter Blanket 5sp (3lb)
-Chalk(5) 5cp
-Flint & Steel 1gp
-Hooded Lantern 7gp (2lb)
-Oil(5) 5sp (5lb)
-Sack 1sp (0.5lb)
-Tent 10gp (20lb)
-Whetstone 2cp (1lb)
Signal Whistle 8sp

Boots of Levitation 7500gp
Brooch of Shielding 1500gp
Headband of Intellect(+2) 4000gp
Necklace of Adaption 9000gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp

Treasure: 842gp 9sp 3cp
Weight Carried: 52lbs[/sblock]

Spells Memorised (4/5/5/4/2/1)[sblock]
0st- 
1st- 
2nd- 
3rd- 
4th- 
5th- 
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

Anything not core I tried to mention what book it was from.  In particular, the Sense Motive use of sizing up a foe is from the Complete Adventurer.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Damien Dulane
[B]Class:[/B] Scout(CV) 4/Swashbuckler 3/Dualist 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +1 (14)     [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] 55,000 / 66,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 19 +4 (15)     [B]BAB:[/B] +9         [B]HP:[/B] 94 / 94 (4d8+6d10+92)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (14)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +10    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (16)     [B]Speed:[/B] 50'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 9  -1 (9)      [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (12)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +7    +0    +2    +2    25*
[B]Touch:[/B] 19              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18**
*Mobility and Improved Mobility each add +4
**Uncanny Dodge

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +3    +10
[B]Ref:[/B]                       8    +4    +3    +15
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    -1    +2    4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier +1                 +14     1d6+3*     18-20x2
Longbow                   +14     1d8+2       20x3
Dagger                    +13     1d4+2*     19-20x2
*+3 from Insightful Strike

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Human Racial Abilities:
- +1 Skill Point per level
- Bonus Feat: Dodge (Choice)
Scout Class Abilities:
- Skirmish (+1 AC, +1d6 Dmg if moved more than 10')
- Trapfinding
- Battle Fortitute +1 (Fortitute and Initiative bonus)
- Uncanny Dodge
- Fast Movement +10'
- Trackless Step
- Bonus Feat: Spring Attack (Choice)
Swashbuckler Class Abilities:
- Bonus Feat: Weapon Finesse
- Grace +1 (Compitence Bonus to Ref save)
- Insightful Strike (Add Int bonus to damage on finesse weapons)
Dualist Class Abilities:
- Canny Defence (Int bonus added to Dex Bonus, max 1/Dualist Level unarmored)
- Improved Reaction +2 (Initiative)
- Improved Mobility (+4 vs AoO moving out of Threatened Squares)
Other:
- Fighting Defensively/Full Defense +3/+6 due to Tumble

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Human: Dodge (+1 Dodge AC vs 1 Opponent)
1st: Mobility (+4 AC vs Movement AoO)
2nd (Swashbuckler): Weapon Finesse (Dex with some Melee weapons to hit)
3rd: Quickdraw (Free action to draw or shethe a weapon, no AoO)
4th (ATB): +1 Dex
6th: Combat Intuition (Cv) 
- (Free action to assess opponent, +1 to Hit vs Melee Opponent attacked Previous round)
7th (Scout): Spring Attack
8th (ATB): +1 Dex
9th: Elusive Target (CW) (Tactical)
- Negate Power Attack (Vs Dodge Opponent, Penalty still applies)
- Diverting Defense (Dodged flanker misses 1st attack, may hit other flanker)
- Cause Overreach (Free trip if missed by AoO from movement from threatened square)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 132       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance			8    +4    +2    +14
Bluff			12   +1          +13
Climb			7    +2   (+2)   +9(11)
Diplomacy		9    +1    +4    +14
Disable Device		9    +3          +12
Escape Artist		5    +4   (+2)   +9(11)
Hide			8    +4          +12
Intimidate		6    +1    +2	 +9
Jump			12   +2   +15    +29
Listen			6    -1          +5
Move Silently		8    +4          +12
Search			7    +3          +10
Sense Motive		12   -1          +11
Spot			6    -1          +5
Tumble			11   +4    +2    +17
Use Rope		6    +4   (+2)   +10(12)

[B]Equipment:               	Cost	Weight[/B]
Amulet of Natural Armor +2	8000
Boots of Springing and Striding	5500	1
Bracers of Armor +4		16000	1
Gloves of Dexterity +2		4000
MW Longbow Str +2		550	3
Rapier +1			2320	2
Ring of Protection +2		8000
Cloak of Resistance            	4000	1
Dagger (4)			8	4

Backpack			2	2
-50' Silk Rope			10	5
-Climber's Kit			80	5
-Masterwork Thieves' tools	100	2
-Sun Rods (3)			6	3
-Trail Rations (2 days)		1	2
-Waterskin			1	4
-Smokestick (2)			40	1
-Everburning Torch		110	1
-Acid Flask			10	1
-Potion of Cure Light (2)	100	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]48lb      [B]Money:[/B] 161gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   735

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:*
Damien has what would be considered by most to be rugged good looks.  He has piercing blue eyes, blond hair that is well trimmed and flows down the back of his neck.  He is always dressed impeccably, and has an air of nobility and self confidence around him.

*Personality:*
Damien is an engaging and entertaining person.  He enjoys the finer things in life, adventure, women, fine wine, women, fine clothing, and, of course, women.  Despite often getting himself in trouble, he generally is an honest and honorable man, with a witty charm that tends to draw others, particularly women, to him well beyond his looks or status as a noble might otherwise indicate.

*Background:*
Damien Dulane is the 4th child of Barron David Dulane and his wife Denise.  His family consisted of his older brothers, Donald and Daniel, and his slightly older sister Diane.  His oldest brother Donald was only 4 years older, so the kids were all close together in age, and were generally schooled and kept together.

Donald was always the responsible one, and he was being groomed to be his father’s heir, a responsibility that seemed to suit him well.  Daniel was a righteous and honorable soul, and after training in both spirit and arms, he earned the title of paladin.  Diane was a beauty and drew much attention as she grew of age.  Eventually she was betrothed and married to an up and coming young Barron Roland Wilmenster, who had caught Diane’s fancy as well.

And then there was Damien, a charmer and a bit of a rebel by heart.  Despite being a rather bright boy, Damien did not do too well in most of his tutoring, though he did better when tutored with some of Diane’s friends and his mother’s ladies.  Too far down to inherit the family estate, and not particularly ambitious to take on a rough military life, he took to learning how to sneak around the castle, occasionally playing tricks on his sibling or occasionally the help.  Of course, he often found himself where he wasn’t supposed to be (even if he had been invited).

Damien caused many problems for both of his brothers.  Donald was finding it hard to attract the interest of most of the court women because Damien would some how manage to steal their attention (and perhaps other things), and had even found himself in the company of a few of the elder courtly women as well, who were almost just as giddy as the younger girls over him.  Daniel meanwhile, occasionally had to deal with defending his family’s honor over “misunderstandings”, often caused by Damien.  

Quite tired of all the trouble, the brothers drug Damien out to the practice yard and ran him ragged for almost a month.  Damien was a natural swordsman fortunately, and took to fencing and dodging rather well.  However, once he had honed his talent a bit with his brothers, they ‘suggested’ he leave for a bit, particularly after an incident where he was discovered by Daniel in a compromising position with a visiting dignitaries wife (not that Damien was aware of that fact at the moment).  So, with his father’s blessing and some coin, Damien set off.

Damien’s (mis)adventures consisted of many things.  Find the girl, save the village, find the other girls, slay the beast, take care of twins, dodge the father/brother(s), guard the caravan, speak for the merchant, distract the visiting noblewoman, and so on.  Damien is a good man with a good heart, and really simply seems to draw more attention from the ladies than a man of his figure might expect.  Perhaps it’s how he carries himself, or perhaps it’s just luck, but Damien has made a name, good or bad, as a made his name as a ladies man and a flashy fighter.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

*Orin Strictest, Human Defiant 10*


```
[B]STR:[/B] 16 (including +2 from Gauntlets)  HP: 72  Alignment: Neutral
[B]DEX:[/B] 14  Init: +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
[B]CON:[/B] 14  BAB: +7/+2  AC: 27 (10 + 1 Dex + 9 Armor + 4 Shield + 2 Natural Armor + 1 Deflection)
[B]INT:[/B] 11  FORT: 9  REF: 5  WILL: 8
[B]WIS:[/B] 12
[B]CHA:[/B] 18 (including +2 level bonus)

[U][B]Feats[/B] [/U]
[I]1st Level (Human):[/I] WF: Light Mace
[I]1st Level:[/I] Blind Fight
[I]3rd Level:[/I] Improved Initiative
[I]6th Level:[/I] Mage Slayer
[I]9th Level:[/I] Pierce Magical Concealment

[U][B]Skills[/B][/U]
Knowledge: The Planes (4 ranks); Knowledge: Religion (8 ranks); Spellcraft (5 ranks); Knowledge: Arcana (5 ranks); Heal (6 ranks); Intimidate (2 ranks)

[U][B]Abilities[/B] [/U]
[I]Divine Disavowal[/I] -- Spell Resistance of 25 (15 + class level) against all divine spells.
[I]Divine Resistance[/I] -- Adds Charisma modifier (+4 in this case) to all saves vs. divine
 spells
[I]Divine Damage Immunity[/I] -- Immunity to damage from divine power, such as that dealt
 by a flame strike spell.
[I]Divine Cancellation[/I] -- Can ready an action to counterspell any divine spell without
identifying it. Equivalent of using dispel magic at caster level 15 (5 + class level). Can be
used 5 times (1 + Cha mod) per day.
[I]Aligned Strike[/I] -- with a touch, Orin can align a weapon or natural weapon for purposes
of overcoming damage reduction, even if that alignment opposes his own. Cannot be used on
already-aligned weapons. 2 uses per day, 10 minutes (class level) per day.
[I]Divine Prevention[/I] -- Once per day, can bestow temporary spell resistance 25 (15 +
class level) upon a single target for next spell target at the subject, even beneficial ones. 
This lasts for 24 hours or until use. If target is unwilling, Orin must make a successful touch 
attack, and target can then make a Will saving throw vs. 24 (10 + class level + Cha mod) to 
avoid gaining the SR.
[I]Nondetection[/I] -- The continuous benefit of a nondetection spell as though cast by a 
10th level (class level) cleric. DC 25 (15 + class level.) Can suppress/resume as a free 
action.
[I]Divine Retribution[/I] -- If Orin successfully counterspells a divine spell, he may cause the 
spell to rebound at the original caster. This only affects spells that target Orin, not areas or 
those affecting another creature.
[I]Divine Interference[/I] -- Any spellcaster within 30 feet of Orin must make a Concentration
check against (DC 15 + class level + spell's level) to cast a divine spell. If the check fails,
the spell fails and is lost. This cannot be supprsesed.
[I]Healing[/I] -- Orin can heal his own wounds as a supernatural ability, up to 40 (CHA mod x
class level) points per day spread over several uses.
[I]Ability Increase[/I] -- Orin can imbue himself with a +4 to Strength, Constitution, Wisdom,
or Charisma for 10 minutes (class level) three times per day as a supernatural ability.
[I]Speaking in Tongues[/I] -- Once per day, Orin can grant himself to speak and understand 
the language of any intelligent creature, as per the tongues spell, for 1 hour.
```

*History*
Orin Strictest was a cleric of St. Cuthbert until his family died. His god was of no use in fending off the demons that claimed them and left him for dead, and if a good-hearted Athar had not found him he might very well have succumbed to the darkness that threatened his soul.

At last seeing the truth -- that the so-called gods are nothing more than beings like you or me, with more power than they have any right to wield -- he turned his back on his church and on his faith. He travels the lands now, spreading his unpopuar creed if he can, and seeking to lose himself in adventure whenever possible. The thought of slaying a god -- even at the behest of that same being -- intrigues him, and he will do anything in his power to stop the creature that will become Azrael from reaching that point. The power it will absorb comes from the Great Unknown; no mere mortal should possess even a fraction of it, let alone the entirety.

And gods, Orin will show, are very mortal indeed.

*Gear*

_Magebane Light Mace +1_ (+3 vs. creatures with arcane spells prepared, arcane spell slots available, or arcane spell-like abilities.) 8305 GP, 4 lbs. +12 to hit, d6+4 (d6+6) damage.

_Invulnerable Full Plate +1_ (DR 5/Magic) 17 650 GP, 50 lbs. AC 9, Max Dex Bonus +1, Armor Check penalty -5.

_Heavy Metal Shield +2_ 4170 GP, 15 lbs. AC 4, Armor Check Penalty -1.

_Amulet of Natural Armor +2_ 8000 GP.

_Ring of Protection +1_ 2000 GP.

_Gauntlets of Ogre Power_ 4000 GP.

_Potion of Darkvision x5_ 1500 GP

_Bag of Tricks, Rust_ 3000 GP

_Standard Adventurer's Kit_ 15 GP (Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, Hempen Rope, 2 Sunrods, 10 Days' Trail Rations, Waterskin)

_Masterwork Light Crossbow_ 335 GP, 4 lbs. +10 to hit, d8, 19-20/x2, Range of 80 ft.
-50 bolts. 5 GP, 5 lbs.

20 GP.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

Daz, I might recomend that perhaps as a balancing factor for the dice rolls, that you allow anyone who rolled under a 30 point buy to spend any extra points they have to get up to a 30 point buy.  The difference between a 30 and 50 point buy is less than a 20 to 50.

I say this mostly out of pitty for the poor 23 point human above this post.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2006)

I must say that I agree with Bront, even though I'm right on the cusp with a 30 point buy equivalent.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2006)

Hell, I'll _donate_ some of my 50 point equivalent roll for that cause!

Otherwise, I second Bront's suggestion.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I must say that I agree with Bront, even though I'm right on the cusp with a 30 point buy equivalent.



Me too, though I wasn't that different from a well constructed 24 point buy.  I think the ability to customize your stats a bit makes up for the point gap at some point.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 1, 2006)

*Athear Caesin Liadon*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=463394

Saved Stat Rolls for Avan Gladerunner (renamed Athear Caesin Liadon)
Didn't know only supposed to do one roll, did three as with the f2f group in which I play
Didn't save first two, they sucked.
Information Saved to the database.
Stat Table
STR 	15
DEX 	16
CON 	17
INT 	15
WIS 	18
CHA 	15



			
				Ringojim said:
			
		

> *Athear Caesin Liadon *
> _Chaotic Good Elven Sorceror 10_
> 
> *Age:* 122
> ...


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=463394
> 
> Saved Stat Rolls for Avan Gladerunner (renamed Athear Caesin Liadon)
> Didn't know only supposed to do one roll, did three as with the f2f group in which I play
> ...



Avan Gladerunner History
The first roll you made (which was saved btw), was legal (29 point build in fact, and better set than my 28 point build), as was every other roll before your 6th, which is the one you kept (Though I'll admit your 5th roll sucked).

That link is to all 6 rolls under that name.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Daz, I might recomend that perhaps as a balancing factor for the dice rolls, that you allow anyone who rolled under a 30 point buy to spend any extra points they have to get up to a 30 point buy.  The difference between a 30 and 50 point buy is less than a 20 to 50.
> 
> I say this mostly out of pity for the poor 23 point human above this post.




ALL, I concur guys, in fact, is there any reason why we shouldn't make it a 35 point buy? Just to balance things out. It is, after all, a very small adventure that should, in in-game time, only take a matter of hours to complete so it won't be as game breaking as it could be in a campaign (you never know....). If you guys are stomping along, I can just buff the bad guys a little.  

Gentle Bront, it's Ringo's first crack at both PbP and Invisible Castle and he's never used a point buy system (and doesn't own a DMG - yet (is it in the SRD? I couldn't find it) - when I've raised the idea in the f2f group they all prefer the old dice rolling method. Don't want to scare him off  BTW all, Ringo and I game together in the f2f arena  He's part of the three man Friday or Saturday night game fest.

And thanks for Damien Dulane Bront, it'll be a pleasure as always I'm sure.

Right-on Ringo, thanks for submitting Athear Caesin Liadon. Looking forward to breaking your PbP virginty. Hopefully it's good enough that you return wanting more  And FYI all these guys are great, reliable peoples - and nice ta boot, you'll have a blast gaming with them.

Heya,Katkonia, thanks for submitting. I feel yer stats pain, they hurt - on the plus see note above 

Love yer work, again, Lord Raven - just be gentle on me  (BTW Ringo - he's a kiwi   but a nice guy all the same)

ALL, I've decided to do two games concurrently (fool) so as soon I think as I get to a dozen finished submissions I'll cast a good eye over, split them into groups and we can begin.

Thanks again peoples

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

Careful--this splitting thing reminds me of how I started, and we all know you don't want to wind up like me


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Gentle Bront, it's Ringo's first crack at both PbP and Invisible Castle and he's never used a point buy system (and doesn't own a DMG - yet (is it in the SRD? I couldn't find it) - when I've raised the idea in the f2f group they all prefer the old dice rolling method. Don't want to scare him off  BTW all, Ringo and I game together in the f2f arena  He's part of the three man Friday or Saturday night game fest.



Just pointing it out, not trying to scare him off.

35 is fine with me (Woho!   )

And, of course, if you end up liking this DM thing, you're welcome to continue with us.

RA - Join us... it's bliss...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just pointing it out, not trying to scare him off.
> 
> 35 is fine with me (Woho!   )
> 
> ...



 I watch all the recruiting threads, but for games with high interest compared to available slots, I generally don't post characters because I did once in the earlier days and got chosen while a friend who pointed the game out to me did not, and it makes me feel bad


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Careful--this splitting thing reminds me of how I started, and we all know you don't want to wind up like me



[shudder]


----------



## Question (Jun 1, 2006)

Dazza please check your email again, the sheet has been sent to you.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I watch all the recruiting threads, but for games with high interest compared to available slots, I generally don't post characters because I did once in the earlier days and got chosen while a friend who pointed the game out to me did not, and it makes me feel bad



I think we're probably good, I haven't seen 12 sheets up yet   Can't hurt to try.

Yeah!  Atribute points make Duelist work better!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, maybe I can buy some Intelligence for my Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman and get more than minimum skills.......


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think we're probably good, I haven't seen 12 sheets up yet   Can't hurt to try.
> 
> Yeah!  Atribute points make Duelist work better!



 At first, I saw 14 people applying for 6 slots.  But with the new 12 slots, I may throw in my hat if there is space--don't want to invade on page 3 and displace someone who's been there since page 1


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think we're probably good, I haven't seen 12 sheets up yet   Can't hurt to try.



Nope, we're at 9 submitted sheets (discounting one of Legildur's submissions) and RA you're more than welcome to join.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Heya Legildur, you know I've been considering trying a game and advertising for only guys from our timezone, just because even posting once a day we still miss out on a good chunk of real time posting (i.e. they're posting when we're asleep and vice versa).



Colour me interested if you ever get around to this  , perhaps once I've finished DMing my one shot Gestalt game  I'll look into this further.  even if it means I have to consort with Aussies  

BTW are there an other Kiwis on ENWorld apart from moi  

Also I'm happ to remake Azrim using the 35 point method.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Colour me interested if you ever get around to this  , perhaps once I've finished DMing my one shot Gestalt game  I'll look into this further.  even if it means I have to consort with Aussies
> 
> BTW are there an other Kiwis on ENWorld apart from moi
> 
> Also I'm happy to remake Azrim using the 35 point method.



Done mate, I'd feel a little eliist but it would be good, and role playing inducive. 

Consort with Aussies eh.  I'll tell the kiwi government reps that the next time they're asking to do a joint promotional event for the biotech industry in our region 

Go nuts on the rebuild, I'm going to edit the creation rules to indicate 35 point buy or 4d6 drop the lowest, best result from 3 attempts. I think everyone that has rolled has had at least three attempts 

Is South Africa all over for your blokes??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Dazza please check your email again, the sheet has been sent to you.



Nothing received yet buddy - I'm keeping an eye out (and will change the title when it arrives)

BTW, what's the objection to doing the PC sheet like everyone else - just a time thing is it??? Or do you like the privacy of an emailed PC? I'd be interested to know. (and don't take this as a hostile question, it's not - just curiosity)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Question (Jun 1, 2006)

Im getting the feeling your email is a bit screwy.......i sent it 20 hours ago, and this isnt the first time you failed to receive my emails.  Maybe some of the emails just arent reaching you? Im re-sending it, and here is the link just in case : http://www.dndonlinegames.com/view.php?id=34426

It takes me significantly less time to do it on 3Eprofiler, and it lets me keep all(or nearly all) of my sheets in a single, easily accessible page, and you can take in the important info at a single glance(unlike stat blocks that take up much more space).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm to up my character to 35 or roll 2 more times? I think invisible castle hates me lately so, I'll rework him with the 35 pb.  You know that 4 str is still tempting... if only i could carry my pack and mithril shirt without being in med. load.  Maybe just a 5 str...


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I think everyone that has rolled has had at least three attempts



<blink> Not yet.... give me a minute..... I'm just halfway through revising the character sheet for the upgraded 35 pt buy..... just skipping to Invisible Castle now....  but not good enough... 33 point buy equivalent including an 18 <blech>


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Difficult decision Erekose - but a fun one 

Bad luck Legilur


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2006)

hmm. rolled and i think you'll agree that a 23 point point buy then a 15 is going in the wrong direction... http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=erekose13


----------



## Legildur (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL!  A 15!!  Ah well.

Anyway, D20Dazza, Skleroc is updated in the original post for 35 point buy.  Also substituted Improved Bull Rush in place of Cleave - interested to see what can be done with it    Still got a couple of thousand gold to spend, but I'll worry about that later if he gets selected.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Ouch Erekose, sometimes I get a good run on Invisible Castle, and sometimes not - seems you struck one of those not times


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Careful--this splitting thing reminds me of how I started, and we all know you don't want to wind up like me





I have fallen into the trap of splitting things, too...it is amazing how much more work two games are than one! :-D


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Im getting the feeling your email is a bit screwy.......i sent it 20 hours ago, and this isnt the first time you failed to receive my emails.  Maybe some of the emails just arent reaching you? Im re-sending it, and here is the link just in case : http://www.dndonlinegames.com/view.php?id=34426
> 
> It takes me significantly less time to do it on 3Eprofiler, and it lets me keep all(or nearly all) of my sheets in a single, easily accessible page, and you can take in the important info at a single glance(unlike stat blocks that take up much more space).




As I said via email - sorry, my bad, I missed it

Role call updated

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I think everyone that has rolled has had at least three attempts




I didn't.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

35 point buy it is! I'll rejig Orin.


----------



## Question (Jun 1, 2006)

Ringo, im confused by your sheet. You say you have a 15 cha due to the dice roll, yet you have a 18 cha listed in the sheet. You are also playing a level 10 sorcerer with no PRCs, have bow related feats, have decently powerful melee/ranged weapons and most curious of all, no cloak of charisma. Do you want to make a sorcerer or fighter?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Ringo, im confused by your sheet. You say you have a 15 cha due to the dice roll, yet you have a 18 cha listed in the sheet. You are also playing a level 10 sorcerer with no PRCs, have bow related feats, have decently powerful melee/ranged weapons and most curious of all, no cloak of charisma. Do you want to make a sorcerer or fighter?




I don't see the point of nitpicking his feat selection -- especially since his "bow related feats" apply to spells as well. And what difference does it make to you whether he has a Cloak of Charisma or not?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 1, 2006)

Stats rejigged as follows:

STR: 14
DEX: 14
CON: 14
INT: 11
WIS: 12
CHA: 18 (including +2 level bonuses)

Fort: 9 Ref: 5 Will: 8
Init: 6
HP: 72

Everything else remains the same.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 1, 2006)

*Halidon, The Blade*
[sblock]Male human Rog3/Ftr3/Mnk4
LG Medium Humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Celestial
________________________________________________
*AC* 21, touch 18, flat-footed 18
*Hp* 71 (10 HD)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +9
*Special* +2 vs. enchantment, +2 will during combat focus, 
evasion, trap sense +1
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares); Slow fall 20 ft.
*Melee* _Haldion_ +15/+10 (1d8+6/19-20) or
*Melee* _Haldion_ +13/+13/+8 (1d8+6/19-20) flurry of blows or
*Melee* _unarmed strike_ +14/+9 (1d10+5) or
*Melee* _unarmed strike_ +12/+12/+7 (1d10+5) flurry of blows
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +13 (Combat Focus: Resist Grapple +17)
*Special Attacks* Adaptable flanker (may select a space you 
threaten to also flank from), Combat Focus (activated by first 
successful attack on an opponent; lasts 11 rounds; +2 will saves, +4 to 
resist bull rush, disarm, grapple, overrun, and trip attempts), Combat 
Reflexes, Einhander (+2 dodge when fighting defensively/total defense, 
+2 on tumble to avoid AOOs after you’ve struck an opponent with your 
sword, or full attack action and hit at least twice-next round make a 
feint as free action using sleight of hand-may only try once/opponent), 
Flurry of Blows, Sneak attack +2d6, Stunning Fist (6/day, DC 18), 
Vexing Flanker (+4 when flanking) 
*Combat Gear* _potion of barkskin x3, potion of cure moderate x3 
wounds, potion of cure light wounds x3_
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str _18_, Dex _16_, Con 14, Int 11, Wis _16_, Cha 10
*SQ* trapfinding
*Feats* Adaptable Flanker, Combat Focus, Combat Reflexes, Combat 
Stability, Einhander, Improved Unarmed Strike(b), Stunning Fist(b), 
Vexing Flanker, Weapon Focus (longsword)(b), Whirling Steel Strike(b)
*Skills* Balance +11, Bluff +7, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +7 (+9 
acting), Handle Animal +5, Intimidate +9, Jump +22, Ride +5, Sense 
Motive +10, Sleight of Hand +18, Tumble +17 
*Possessions* Combat gear plus _Halidon, +1 ki focus adamantine 
longsword, monk’s belt, bracers of armor +3, ring of protection +1, gloves 
of dexterity +2, periapt of wisdom +2, shirt of strength +2, dusty rose prism ioun stone_, 
backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, 50 ft. hemp rope, sunrods 
x2, trail rations (10 days), waterskin, 20 gp.[/sblock]

Background: [sblock] When I was a boy I ran in the streets of [insert big 
city here].  I was found by a street king, a broker of young thieves and 
tramps, only me and a single blade.  The street king named me for the 
single word inscribed on the blade-Halidon.  In the streets of the city I 
learned many things.  I learned that this world is hard, and that the only 
one truly trustworthy is yourself and your skill.  I learned when to fight, 
when to flee, and when to attack another day.  Late at night I would 
sneak into the armory, for I heard a strange voice, and that voice taught 
me how to find the peace at the center of war, and how to meditate 
upon that peace.  One day the voice revealed itself to me-it was the 
blade, Halidon.  I took up the blade from my master, the street king, and 
set out into the world.

When I walked the paths of the world I was lead to a monastery far into 
the mountains.  There I was taken in by the warrior monks, and there, I 
left the world for a time.  The monks taught me how to forge myself into 
an extension of my blade, and in that time, Halidon the Weapon, and 
Halidon the Man, became merely Haldion, The Blade.  With great learning 
and power I set off into the world, this time to learn not from street 
thieves and not from sequestered monks, but from experience, relying on 
the weapon I had become, and the skills I had learned to survive.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Question (Jun 2, 2006)

So now checking a sheet and giving comments/advice is "nitpicking"? I assumed the feats he used were the bow ones......


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2006)

Hello Dazza, just passing by to say hello, and wish you good luck in your first PbP DMing; I'm not looking to join in (no that I could, now that as I see, you've got a full pair of games).


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 2, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> So now checking a sheet and giving comments/advice is "nitpicking"? I assumed the feats he used were the bow ones......




Sorry, maybe I mistook the tone of the post. It sounded like you were telling him how to build his character, but I may have imagined that.

That being said, the feats in question apply to ranged attacks, not specifically to bows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's the preliminaries for my character, an Elan Psychic Warrior who was once human, but embraced the elan metamorphosis as a way to get revenge on the illithids who destroyed his family.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jharvym
[B]Class:[/B] Psychic Warrior 8 / Illithid Slayer 2
[B]Race:[/B] Elan
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 18       [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] XXXX (45000?)
[B]Dex:[/B] 18      [B]BAB:[/B] +8         [B]HP:[/B] 72? (10d8+20)
[B]Con:[/B] 14      [B]Grapple:[/B] +12    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 13       [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Power Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 22      [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Power Save:[/B] +6
[B]Cha:[/B] 6       [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Power Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Defl  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8*    +0    +4    +0    +1    +1    24
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20
*Inertial Armour, which is usually active for 10 hours per cast, but can be dispelled

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +2   +3       +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4   +3       +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +6    +3      +14

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

Claws of the Beast    +12/+12   Xd6+4*     20/x2
Bite of the Wolf        +7           2d8+2       20/x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

*The damage from the claws depends on how many PP he spends.  Typically, it will be 4d6 (full expenditure), 3d6 (cheap version), or a bit more if he uses Expansion.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Illithid

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Elan Racial Abilities:
-2 Charisma 
Aberration: Elans are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person. 
Medium: As Medium creatures, elans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Elan base land speed is 30 feet. 
Elans (unlike most aberrations) do not have darkvision. 
Naturally Psionic: Elans gain 2 bonus power points at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class. 
Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action. 
Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, she can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends. 
Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, an elan does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours. 
Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). Elans’ past lives expose them to wide ranges of language. 
Favored Class: Psion. 
Level Adjustment: +0. 

Psychic Warrior Class Abilities:
Power Points: 50

Psionic Powers:
1-Expansion, Bite of the Wolf, Claws of the Beast, Vigour, Inertial Armour, Biofeedback
2-Hustle
3-Claws of the Vampire, Dimension Slide

4 Bonus Feats:
Illithid Slayer Class Abilities:
Favoured Enemy +2 (Illithid)
Enemy Sense (Illithid)--can sense Illithids in 60 feet
Brain Nausea--must make a Will saved DC 17 to eat his brain

Other:


[B]Feats:[/B] 
1st: Track
1st (PsyWar): Overchannel
2nd (PsyWar): Combat Reflexes
3rd: Combat Expertise
4th (ATB): +1 Wis
5th (PsyWar): Dodge
6th: Improved Natural Attack (claw)
8th (PsyWar): Metamorphic Transfer
8th (ATB): +1 Dex
9th: Karmic Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 39       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 13/6.5
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Autohypnosis         13      +3            +16
Concentration        11      +1            +12
Knowledge(Psi)       11     +1            +12
Listen                   4       +3            +7

[B]Equipment:               	Cost	Weight[/B]
Boots of Striding and Springing 5500
Circlet of Wisdom +4 16000
Ring of Protection +1 2000
Bracers of Natural Armour +1 2000
Amulet of Health +2 4000
Cloak of Resistance +3 9000
Belt of Strength +2 4000
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 250pp XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 49 (appears 22)
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 122lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Jharvym is a pale red-haired man whose lithe body ripples with muscle.  Often, he sports wicked-looking claws and a mouth full of sharp fangs when he cannot hold his inner beast in check.

*Background:* Jharvym was a normal lad who grew up in a loving family with his sister and doting parents...at least until the illithids attacked.  He watched his mother's brain sucked out in front of him, and his father's body explode with psionic force as he tried to protect his children.  Presumably, his sister met a fate just as gruesome.  But the illithids knew that young Jharvym had psionic potential, so they enslaved him completely to their will and kept him as a servant and a budding gourmet dinner, as fully developed psionic minds are the most delicious of all.  Thankfully for Jharvym, his illithid master was slaughtered by a mixed group of elan and githzerai that had sworn to defeat the strong illithid presence for their own reasons.  He used his guise as a dominated servant to plunge his claws into another illithid's brain while it wasn't expecting an attack, creating interest in his powers from both the githzerai and the elan.  At the end of the battle, the githzerai offered to train him in the discipline of Zerthimon, and the elan offered to make him as a god among men.  Intrigued by the more human-seeming elan, he decided to take them up on their offer, and he was forever changed, becoming a creature ironically far less human than a githzerai.  He is haunted by his dual existence, and due to the lack of discipline that the githzerai might have offered, he is not always able to control the bestial impulses within him.  An outcast from polite human society, Jharvym isn't a saint, and his ways of thinking are sometimes alien, but in the end, what he wants most of all is to protect the other children of the world from the evil ones who would shatter their innocence...that and perhaps some day, find a place where he can fit in, and find someone who loves him like his family once did.  This latter, the young elan would never admit to anyone.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Chrunch updated.  Will fill in the fluff.  I spent the points


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Damien Dulane is finished.  Should have a little to run with. 

Let me know if you like it.


----------



## Question (Jun 2, 2006)

How do you have +92 hp from con? (4d8+6d10+92)

I cant figure out why you have a +4 bracers of armor, as opposed to a +3 studded leather. You dont have any arcane spell penalty to worry about?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> How do you have +92 hp from con? (4d8+6d10+92)
> 
> I cant figure out why you have a +4 bracers of armor, as opposed to a +3 studded leather. You dont have any arcane spell penalty to worry about?



 Duelist.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> How do you have +92 hp from con? (4d8+6d10+92)





And the +92 is obviously a fat-finger, as the character sheet shows him as having a total of 94 hp.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> How do you have +92 hp from con? (4d8+6d10+92)
> 
> I cant figure out why you have a +4 bracers of armor, as opposed to a +3 studded leather. You dont have any arcane spell penalty to worry about?



Because I'm just that cool 

Yeah, typo, should be 30.

And as a Dualist, I need to be naked unarmored.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> And as a Dualist, I need to be naked unarmored.





Naked Unarmored characters are cool!


----------



## Question (Jun 2, 2006)

You mean duelist dont you? .

Personally i dont like the class.....a tad too weak IMHO(unfettered works a whole lot better). But whatever suits your wedding dress i guess.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 2, 2006)

One does not choose the path of bullet-proof nudity, the path of bullet-proof nudity chooses you!


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> You mean duelist dont you? .
> 
> Personally i dont like the class.....a tad too weak IMHO(unfettered works a whole lot better). But whatever suits your wedding dress i guess.



It's a slightly more viable class than swashbuckler at higher levels (while swashbuckler has nothing interesting after 3rd till at least 7th, if not 14th, and even then those are a little underpowered by then), and it has some interesting points.  Precise strike is nice, and since it stacks with things like skirmish, and intiutive strike, it can be quite fun when you want it to be.  Besides, it did what I wanted, which was a mobile poking machine.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Besides, it did what I wanted, which was a mobile poking machine.




Funny, I thought that's why you got engaged.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Funny, I thought that's why you got engaged.



No comment


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2006)

I like Damo Bront, should be fun to play, although he probably suits an ongoing campaign more than a one shot  I like the class combo, lot's of nice little sweeteners in there.

Can everyone let me know when they're finished their PCs. I'll run my eyes over the, choose teams and we can kick this baby off.

I know this question has been asked a lot but can someone point me to a good visual aid I can use for maps.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad you like him.  

You're welcome to turn your game into a campaign if it works out well 

And yes, I think the scout works out fairly well compaired to the rogue.  Keeps him dancing around a bit.


----------



## Question (Jun 3, 2006)

Done. Btw bront, where do you live? I noticed you post about the same time as i do.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Done. Btw bront, where do you live? I noticed you post about the same time as i do.



Chicago area.  I work 3rd shift 4 days a week.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 3, 2006)

Skleroc the Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman is ready (for selection purposes at least).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Glad you like him.
> 
> You're welcome to turn your game into a campaign if it works out well
> 
> And yes, I think the scout works out fairly well compaired to the rogue.  Keeps him dancing around a bit.



 Yup.  He might make a good tag-team with my Psychic Warrior, who has the capability to hop around when necessary but prefers to tank his enemy's blows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Jharvym the Psychic Warrior is ready too--however, if you don't mind, is it okay if I switch some things once I find out who's in my group?  Specifically, if we don't have a good healer (read: Positive-energy channeling Cleric or two other healers), I'm considering swapping out Biofeedback for Body Adjustment.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  He might make a good tag-team with my Psychic Warrior, who has the capability to hop around when necessary but prefers to tank his enemy's blows.



Would that make me your flunkee flankee?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Would that make me your flunkee flankee?



 Yep.  Flanking is fun!  What I can do (if necessary since it costs a good deal of my Power Points), is Hustle and Dimension Slide behind something, followed by Claw/Claw/Bite.  Then if you spring attack forward, you'll get the flanking bonus and Skirmish Damage for moving--and this is on the opening round   Since you've used Spring Attack to get back, the only logical bashing target becomes me, and I oblige with Karmic Strike in an attempt to counterattack all of the bashes against me with my AoOs.  Net result--enemy and I both take tons of damage, while you wind up with a safe Spring Attack opportunity each round.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2006)

done - http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2856897&postcount=59


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

Linking the final PC seems like a good idea, so I'll jump on the bandwagon with this.


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 3, 2006)

Halidon, the Blade is also finished.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2863425&postcount=116


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2006)

I too am done


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Halidon, the Blade is also finished.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2863425&postcount=116



There's the direct link.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

Roundup of completed so far:

Byterynn - Human Rog3/Ftr3/Mnk4 (Halidon, The Blade)

Bront - Human Scout(CV) 4/Swashbuckler 3/Dualist 3 (Damien Dulane)

Erekose 13 - Synad Ardent 10 (Kageri Yume)

Fenris - Human Fighter 1/Cleric of Kord 9 (Kerin Ke’larn)

Ferrix - Human Knight 10 (Lord Knight Turin of Vo Mimbre)

Legildur - Human Dragon Shaman 10 (T’ptocl ) 

Legildur - Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman 7 (Skleroc)

Lord Raven88 - Dwarven Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Runesmith 1 / Geometer 2 (Azrim Stonesplitter)

Kafkodian - Human Defiant 10 (Orin Strictest)

Question - Star elf (white dragon spawn) Sorcerer 5/Elemental Savant 4 (Fhilereane)

Rhun - Human Rogue 5/Fighter 2/Shadowdancer 2/Dervish 1 (Aram Al Tarik, the Unseen)

Ringojim - Elven Sorceror 10 (Athear Caesin Liadon) 

Rystil Arden - Elan Psychic Warrior 8 / Illithid Slayer 2 (Jharvym)


Lots of Warriors, 3 Rougish characters, only 3 pure casters, 2 Sorcerers and 1 Cleric, and 1 Defaiant (whatever that is).  Should be an interesting split


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 4, 2006)

small point, Kageri is not human. he is synad.

looks like an intersting mix.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> small point, Kageri is not human. he is synad.
> 
> looks like an intersting mix.



It's Daz's fault (I coppied from him) 

BTW, what is a Synad?  That an XPH race?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

Holy smoke!  There's not much healing to go around.  Looks like I have a good chance to need that Body Adjustment after all   If not, I can always suck the life out of something


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2006)

Hehehehehe.  Dragon Shaman's have a limited capacity for healing.  However, Skleroc would be willing to view a fellow favourably if someone were to donate a cloak of charisma to him to boost his healing powers.....

PS Bront, I hadn't actually updated T'ptocl to 35 point buy as both D20Dazza and I seem to prefer the Lizardfolk version (Skleroc) for style reasons.

PPS D20Dazza, after spending a lot of time reading these boards, I'm familiar with many of the names in the list of potential players.  If, however, I was allowed to nominate another player to be in my group (or vice versa), I'd have to say Rhun would be my preference as we have played together before in a short lived PbP game and our posting and thoughts seemed to be in synch.  Of course, Rhun may not agree with me


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 4, 2006)

Synad is from the Complete Psionic, I believe it was featured in one of the dragon magazine articles by Bruce just before the XPH came out.  Most of the details can be found in my character sheet if you're curious.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Holy smoke!  There's not much healing to go around.  Looks like I have a good chance to need that Body Adjustment after all   If not, I can always suck the life out of something




Don't you worry about Orin. He can heal himself.

Although non-divine healing certainly wouldn't be objected to.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't worry all. As the _ONLY_ divine healer, and especially the only one with spontaneous healing, I will charge _very_ reasonable rates


----------



## Question (Jun 4, 2006)

Why am i not surprised healer classes are in the minority again.......?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> PPS D20Dazza, after spending a lot of time reading these boards, I'm familiar with many of the names in the list of potential players.  If, however, I was allowed to nominate another player to be in my group (or vice versa), I'd have to say Rhun would be my preference as we have played together before in a short lived PbP game and our posting and thoughts seemed to be in synch.  Of course, Rhun may not agree with me





I appreciate the kind words, Legildur. Thank you. And I would be honored to play in the same group as you (or to have you in the same group as me...whichever).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 4, 2006)

I might be able to rejig Kageri to include a little bit of psionic healing. Ardents are not the best primary healers, but there is one mantle for healing that would lend itself to a supporting healer roll.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 4, 2006)

There we go, now i've got:
Touch of Health - 2hp/pp
Body Adjustment - heal myself 1d12/pp
Psionic Revivify - raise dead (no level loss, but has to be done w/in 1 rd of death + 1rd/100xp manifester & dead guy pay)


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm looking into making an alternate cleric/healer, just in case.  Not sure if it will see the light of day, since I realy like Damien, but we'll see.  If worse comes to worse, I can save Damien for a campaign that Daz will run


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone know of a feat I could take to get Survival as a class skill?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There we go, now i've got:
> Touch of Health - 2hp/pp
> Body Adjustment - heal myself 1d12/pp
> Psionic Revivify - raise dead (no level loss, but has to be done w/in 1 rd of death + 1rd/100xp manifester & dead guy pay)



 Wow, Touch of Health is really inefficient!  If you wanted to heal my character, you'd be better off letting him tear you up with his claws and then Body Adjustmenting yourself


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 5, 2006)

Orin is all kitted out and ready to go: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2861753&postcount=82

The "magebane" enchantment is from Complete Arcane.

If someone could double check my AC calculation -- I think it's right, but I don't usually have that many different modifiers at play.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> If someone could double check my AC calculation -- I think it's right, but I don't usually have that many different modifiers at play.



Orin's AC calculations look spot on to me.  And a nice AC at that!


----------



## ringojim (Jun 5, 2006)

*Overdue answer*

Question, Avan was originally to be a cleric (thus the 18 wis which swapped to cha) but as
usual I completely changed my char concept half way through creation.  

The feats are to allow me to be fire support at the back.  Will be taking as many ranged touch offensive spells as I can.  When spells run out I turn to the bow.  With only 40 odd hit points and not many healers am not too keen on getting into melee.

All, am now thinking about going back to the original cleric idea to round out the parties a bit, would not be able to post until at least tomorrow as my books are still at Dazzas after Friday night.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2006)

Day late and a dollar short, but I thought I'd throw this character out there anyway.  If nothing else, she was fun to make!  

*Kori Miron
Female Human wu jen 6 (Complete Arcane)/candle caster 4 (Tome and Blood)*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Patron Deity:* Nature spirits (Obad-Hai)
*Height:* 5' 2''
*Weight:* 127 lbs
*Hair:* Dark Brown
*Eyes:* Green Brown
*Age:* 30
*XP:* 45,371

*Str:* 8 (-1) 
*Dex:* 11 (+0) 
*Con:* 12 (+1) 
*Int:* 18 (+4) 
*Wis:* 16 (+3) 
*Cha:*14 (+2) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  Bonus feat at first level, 4 extra skill points at first level and 1 additional skill point at each level thereafter, no favored class.  Arcane spells, watchful spirit (reroll initiative 1/day, take better roll), bonus metamagic feat, spell secret (one spell permanently modified with a metamagic feat, _Extended see invisibility_), elemental mastery (+2 to caster level, and +2 to saving throws versus spells of chosen element, which is earth).  Her taboos for her spell secrets are: Cannot sleep touching the earth, cannot cut meat, cannot own more than one suit of clothes at a time.

*Hit Dice:* 10d4+10
*HP:* 40
*AC:* 14 (+0 Dex, +3 armor [bracers], +1 deflection [ring]) 
*Init:* +4 (+0 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+2 base, +1 Con, +2 from Great Fortitude, +2 from cloak]
Reflex +5 [+2 base, +0 Dex, +3 from cloak]
Will +14 [+8 base, +3 Wis, +3 from cloak]

*BAB/Grapple:* +5/+4
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d6-1/x2/B, quarterstaff)  
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (1d4-1/x2/B, sling) 

*Skills:*
Concentration +14 [13 ranks, +1 Con]
Craft (alchemy) +17 [13 ranks, +4 Int]
Craft (candlemaking) +16 [10 ranks, +4 Int, +2 MW tools]
Craft (ceramics and pottery) +12 [6 ranks, +4 Int, +2 MW tools]
Knowledge (arcana) +17 [13 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (nature) +10 [6 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +14 [10 ranks, +4 Int]
Spellcraft +19 [13 ranks, +4 Int, +2 synergy]

*Feats:*
Great Fortitude (human bonus)
Extend Spell (wu jen 1st level bonus metamagic)
Combat Casting (1st level)
Improved Initiative (3rd level)
Extra Spell Secret (Silent _dimension door_)  (6th level) [CA]
Extra Spell Secret (Silent _teleport_) (9th level) [CA]

*Languages:*  Common, Draconic, Giant, Terran,

*Spells Prepared* 
Save DC +4 - Due to Kori’s elemental mastery of the element of earth, all earth spells at cast at +2 caster level.

*0th* – _mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic_
*1st* – _animate water [CA], animate wood [CA], elemental burst [CA] (potential), fiery eyes [CA], hail of stone_.
*2nd* –  _animate fire [CA], bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, rope trick, Extended see invisibility warp wood._
*3rd* – _earthbolt  [CA], haste, magnetism [CA], steam breath._
*4th* – _Silent dimension door, Extended displacement, dismissal, polymorph_
*5th* – _arc of lightning [CA], Silent teleport_

*Spellbook* 
Save DC +4  – Due to Kori’s elemental mastery of the element of earth, all earth spells at cast at +2 caster level.

*0th* – _arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance._

*1st* –  _animate water [CA], animate wood [CA], backbiter [CA], elemental burst [CA] (potential), fiery eyes [CA], ghost light [CA], hail of stone [CA], hold portal, secret signs [CA], smoke ladder [CA]._

*2nd* -  _animate fire [CA], bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, knock, rope trick, see invisibility, spider climb, swim [CA], wall of gloom [CA], warp wood._

*3rd* – _corpse candle [CA], dispel magic, displacement, earthbolt  [CA], fire wings [CA], haste, magnetism [CA], major image, remove curse, steam breath [CA], terra cotta warrior [CA], water breathing. _ 

*4th* –  _dancing blade [CA], dimension door, dismissal, polymorph, rusting grasp, stoneskin, wall of bones [CA]._

*5th* –  _arc of lightning [CA], major creation, metal skin [CA], passwall, stone shape, teleport, terra cotta lion [CA]._

*Components* – _animate fire_ (charcoal, sulfur, soda ash), _animate water_ (vials of pure spring water mixed with cinnabar oil), _animate wood_ (mixture of powdered cinnabar and ground peach pits), _arc of lightning_ (2 small iron rods), _bull’s strength_ (bull hairs), _comprehend languages_ (soot and salt), _corpse candle_ (several bits of rotting flesh, sealed in a jar), _dancing blade_ (several small stick puppets), _displacement_ (several loops of displacer beast hide), _fire wings_ (several bird feathers), _ghost light _ (bits of phosphorous), _hail of stone_ (30gp worth of 5gp jade pieces, 6 castings’ worth), _haste_ (licorice root shavings), _magnetism_ (pieces of lodestone), _major image_ (several bits of fleece), _metal skin_ (several pieces of rhinoceros hide), _passwall_ (sesame seeds), _polymorph_ (several empty cocoons), _rope trick_ (powdered corn and twisted loops of parchment), _see invisibility_ (talc and powdered silver), _spider climb_ (bitumen and several live spiders in a jar), _steam breath_ (charcoal), _stone shape_ (soft clay), _stoneskin_ (1,250gp of diamond dust and granite, 5 castings’ worth), _swim_ (goldfish scales), _wall of bones_ (withered tree branch from a cemetery), _wall of gloom_ (black sheep fleece), _water breathing_ (several small reeds). 

*Focui* – _fire wings_ (golden phoenix amulet), _secret signs_ (glass cone), _smoke ladder_ (cord of green firewood, in _bag of holding_), _terra cotta lion_ (terra cotta statue of a foo lion costing 10gp), _terra cotta warrior_ (terra cotta statue of a warrior costing 1gp).

*9,450gp spent to purchase and scribe additional spells* 

*Equipment for Kori* 
_bracers of armor +3_ -  9,000gp, 
traveler's outfit (free)
_decanter of endless water_ – 9,000gp
_cloak of resistance +2_ – 4,000gp
_ring of protection +1_ – 2,000gp
Belt pouch - 1gp
-25 tindertwigs – 25
-wand of _detect magic_ – 375gp
-2 _Quall’s feather tokens, tree_ – 800gp
Quarterstaff – 0gp
Sling – 0gp, 20 bullets – 2sp
_Bag of holding type I_ – 2,500gp - This bag appears as a simple blue linen laundry bag or carry-all.
-2 potions of _cure moderate wounds_ – 600gp
-4 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 200gp
-_Everburning lamp_ - 110gp
-Five blank books - 75gp
-5 vials of ink - 40gp
-inkpen – 1sp
-hammock (A&E) – 5gp
-175 tindertwigs – 175gp
-MW chandler’s tools – 55gp
-MW potters/ceramicists’ tools – 55gp
-10 insectbane candles (A&E) – 1gp
-40 elegant tapers of various colors and styles, wrapped in oilskin and cotton – 20gp
-_Kori's Spellbook_ – 200 linen paper pages with a birch bookcover and a tooled green leather slipcase.  Hardness of 3, 6 hit points, 5 lbs.  Major resistance (resistance 12 against acid, cold, electricity, and fire attacks), levitating, and waterproof – 6,061gp total. (CA) - 153 pages have been used to inscribe spells.

_Self-scribed candles_
Scribed candle of _major creation_ – 625gp, 50xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _remove curse_ – 500gp, 40xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _dispel magic_ – 500gp, 40xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _corpse candle_ – 500gp, 40xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _water breathing_ – 500gp, 40xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _wall of bones_ – 500gp, 40xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _smoke ladder_ – 125gp, 10xp, cast at 10th level
Scribed candle of _ghost light_ – 12.5gp, 1xp, cast at 1st level
2 Scribed candles of _knock_ – 150gp, 12xp, cast at 3rd level
2 Scribed candles of _hold portal_ – 250gp, 20xp, cast at 10th level
4 Unfettered candles of _fire wings_ – 600gp, 48xp, cast at 3rd level
2 Unfettered candles of _bear’s endurance_ – 1,800gp, 144xp, cast at 12th level
2 Unfettered candles of _bull’s strength_ – 1,800gp, 144xp, cast at 12th level

*Money*
104gp, 4sp

*Appearance:*  Kori is a small, somewhat plump woman with dark brown hair and a snub-nosed face sprinkled with freckles.  Her eyes are a mossy green, and her face often shows a gentle smile.  She dresses simply, in a buff-colored robe, soft hat, simple shoes and a sash, with a blue linen bag slung around her shoulder and a dark brown cloak over all.  She carries a quarterstaff, and has a water flask slung at her hip.  Out of a belt pouch poke a stick and some twigs.

*Personality:*  Kori is deliberate and persistent, sizing up a situation with care, then acting in the best interests of all those involved, whether they know it or not.  She cares not if it is two women squabbling over a cabbage, or two noblemen having a duel, she tries to apply the ideas of natural harmony and beauty on a world often scarred with ugly words and actions.  She uses the natural elements themselves as instruments of her chastisement.  Her perfect representation of the elements is the candle, and she often has at least one burning in any room or at any campsight.

*Background:*  Kori was born close to the woodlands, in a fairly large town where the amenities of a large community were merged with respect for nature.  Kori often spent many hours in the various gardens around the town, rearranging the rocks and placing them for the best aesthetic affect.  She loved the feel of earth and stone on her hands, and she felt the whispers of power in even the most innocuous of creatures an objects.

There were others in this town that had felt the same way, and young Kori found herself under the tutelage of Torvaden, an elderly wu jen who wanted to pass his secrets on to another of his spirit.  She learned by watching and by being, as Torvaden would say.  She would lay on the earth and meditate to become one with it, she would work at the forge and mines to see the power of metal, swim in rivers to learn the versatility of water, walk amongst woodlands and carve in the carpenter’s shop to embrace the feel of wood, and watch the dancing flames of candles to see both the stillness and fury of flame.  

Torvaden had a much more esoteric art that he felt complimented his training, that of the chandler mage, the candle caster.  The candle represented the combination of elements, the earth in the wax, wood in the wick, fire in the flame, metal in the pigments, and water in the running wax.  While Kori had been experimenting with pottery and ceramics as another combining theme of the elements, her master’s candles offered the young girl a fascinating and unusual avenue to channel her abilities.

She knew from trader’s tales that few places, if any, were as pleasant at her hometown.  Most, in fact, were rife with ugliness, abuse of the land, and discord.  Kori realized that while she felt she was reaching a perfect accord with the elements, something was holding her back.  She was young, and only had seen the tiniest corner of her world.  And nothing could truly be in harmony while the rest of the unseen world warred with itself.  Taking with her her knowledge of beauty and power of nature, she stepped into a larger world…

_Stats for various animated creatures created by spells_ [sblock]*Animated Wood*
_Small Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares); 40 ft. legs, 50 ft. multiple legs, 70 ft. wheels
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, hardness 5
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1

---------------------------------

*Animated Water*
_Small Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, double hit points
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1

--------------------------------

*Animated Fire*
_Small Construct (fire)_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4 + 1d4 fire)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4 + 1d4 fire)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Burn (DC 12)
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, fire subtype
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1

-------------------------------

*Terra Cotta Warrior*
_Medium Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	2d10+20 (35 hp)
*Initiative:*	+0
*Speed:*	40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*	14 (+4 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+1/+2
*Attack:*	Slam +2 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +2 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, hardness 6
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +0, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 12, Dex 10, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1

------------------------------

*Terra Cotta Lion*
_Huge Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	8d10+40 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*	–1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	13 (–2 size, –1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+6/+19
*Attack:*	Slam +9 melee (2d6+7)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +9 melee (2d6+7)
*Space/Reach:* 	15 ft./10 ft. (long)15 ft./15 ft. (tall)
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities*:	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, hardness 6
*Saves:*	Fort +2, Ref +1, Will –3
*Abilities:* 	Str 20, Dex 8, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1[/CODE]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

I think that makes 13--now we need Mr. Baggins to bring us toi a lucky number.  Or just both of the Dragon Shamans


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that makes 13--now we need Mr. Baggins to bring us toi a lucky number.  Or just both of the Dragon Shamans



There were a couple with double entries.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> There were a couple with double entries.



 Oops, only caught one of the duplicates.  Guess we still have 12


----------



## Question (Jun 5, 2006)

Ringo, you are a sorcerer. Sorcs dont run out of spells. If they do more than half the party is dead already. Play to your strengths(spellcasting).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Ringo, you are a sorcerer. Sorcs dont run out of spells. If they do more than half the party is dead already. Play to your strengths(spellcasting).



 Come on, let's be a bit more supportive?  Just because it isn't optimised doesn't mean it can't be a fun concept, right?

Ringo, you may want to look into some nice Swift action spells from Complete Adventurer that help out arcanists who are also would-be archers.


----------



## Question (Jun 5, 2006)

I am being supportive. If i wasnt i wouldnt be suggesting alternatives. A 10th level sorc has 30+ spells per day, and you probably only get to cast 4-6 of them per average encounter. Realistically speaking you will never get to use the bow, and if you do you will have problems hitting pretty much anything. You are also spending a feat to get proficient in it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I am being supportive. If i wasnt i wouldnt be suggesting alternatives. A 10th level sorc has 30+ spells per day, and you probably only get to cast 4-6 of them per average encounter. Realistically speaking you will never get to use the bow, and if you do you will have problems hitting pretty much anything. You are also spending a feat to get proficient in it.



 Nope.  He's an elf.


----------



## Question (Jun 5, 2006)

Ah yes i forgot about that. So no need for a feat then. Everything else still stands.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Ah yes i forgot about that. So no need for a feat then. Everything else still stands.



 Maybe he doesn't want to be a blaster?  If he uses his spells for buffs and Swift actions, he can try a bit of a different shtick.

By the way, it's unrelated, but whoever created a +1 LA race that gives wings with 60 foot fly speed, +7 Natural Armour, +1 levels to Sorcerer spellcasting, and an Area of Effect breath attack every 2d4 rounds should have had their head examined.  What book is that in?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

G'day all,

Hope our weekends were excellent.

Thanks for updating the list Bront.

And thanks everyone else for completing their PCs. I'll try and post the role calls for each group later tonight. That should give you all a day to decide on adventuring group names before we begin.

On another note I've had a late request for inclusion and that person has asked about starting XP and item creation. I'm happy to start with 2,000xp above 10th level but, seeing as though that won't assist the non-item creators, would want to find a way of balancing things. I'd leave it open to +2,000xp or +1,000 GP or something similiar, any thoughts?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jharvym the Psychic Warrior is ready too--however, if you don't mind, is it okay if I switch some things once I find out who's in my group?  Specifically, if we don't have a good healer (read: Positive-energy channeling Cleric or two other healers), I'm considering swapping out Biofeedback for Body Adjustment.



Thanks Rystil, that would be fine mate.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> PPS D20Dazza, after spending a lot of time reading these boards, I'm familiar with many of the names in the list of potential players.  If, however, I was allowed to nominate another player to be in my group (or vice versa), I'd have to say Rhun would be my preference as we have played together before in a short lived PbP game and our posting and thoughts seemed to be in synch.  Of course, Rhun may not agree with me




No worries Legildur, consider you and Rhun in the same group.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'm looking into making an alternate cleric/healer, just in case.  Not sure if it will see the light of day, since I realy like Damien, but we'll see.  If worse comes to worse, I can save Damien for a campaign that Daz will run



Keep dropping the hints mate, you never know where things might end up 

Cheers all

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Giving a GP equivalent makes sense since we won't be leveling up ever with these characters (right?).  I would always pick the XP anyway in an ongoing campaign, but in a one-shot, it's a good idea.  I would do 10,000 GP because the general ratio of equivalence is 5 : 1 in favour of XP.  Keep in mind that the crafters who take the XP and use it all will get 25,000 GP worth of extra gear.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

I may try a spirit shaman.  Looks interesting, but it's probably not going to be done by tonight. (I'm working tonight, and a little tired now)


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen some people use a 75% cost equivilence with no XP cost.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, it's unrelated, but whoever created a +1 LA race that gives wings with 60 foot fly speed, +7 Natural Armour, +1 levels to Sorcerer spellcasting, and an Area of Effect breath attack every 2d4 rounds should have had their head examined.  What book is that in?




I'm guessing that would be the template from the Dragonlance book? Question advised that it might be a little overpowered and I haven't yet had a chance to have a look. It does seem more than a tad overpowered though doesn't it?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Rystil and Bront both great ideas. 

And at this stage Rystil there is no intent to go any further into a full blown campaign - at this stage


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

You sure that doesn't have Racial HD too?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that would be the template from the Dragonlance book? Question advised that it might be a little overpowered and I haven't yet had a chance to have a look. It does seem more than a tad overpowered though doesn't it?



 Oh yeah--I remember a thread with a Red Dragonspawn earlier where Keith Baker popped in.  If you were going for a little irony, the correct follow-up would be to allow the race but disallow the Cloak of Charisma 

As for advancement, Jharvym would be pretty cool at level 12 when he finally gets a third claw attack, but it should be fun at 10 too


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've seen some people use a 75% cost equivilence with no XP cost.



 That comes out to slightly less of an advantage for the crafter (12,500 more than the rest instead of 15,000), but it has the benefit of not giving us extra power.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe it was 70%, it's mentioned in the DMG.

Question, you can't have Precise Shot, you don't have Point Blank Shot (the Prereq)


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, it's unrelated, but whoever created a +1 LA race that gives wings with 60 foot fly speed, +7 Natural Armour, +1 levels to Sorcerer spellcasting, and an Area of Effect breath attack every 2d4 rounds should have had their head examined.  What book is that in?



I don't know either, but hell, it'd make a damned fine basis for a Dragon Shaman     Maybe I can CONvince Dazza to accept a last minute change to Skleroc   [/joke]

Even the half-dragon template from the MM has a +3 LA and _only_ gets the following:

- type change to dragon
- d12 HD conversion
- wings if size Large or larger
- natural armor improves by +4
- claw/claw/bite routine
- 6d8 breath weapon 1/day
- +8 Str, +2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Cha
- 6+ skill points per level
- 60ft darkvision, low light vision, immunity to sleep and paralysis effects and specific energy

So yeah, at LA +1, I'd say the other race looks a tad over the top (nice understatement on your part Dazza).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I don't know either, but hell, it'd make a damned fine basis for a Dragon Shaman     Maybe I can CONvince Dazza to accept a last minute change to Skleroc   [/joke]
> 
> Even the half-dragon template from the MM has a +3 LA and _only_ gets the following:
> 
> ...



 Take note--the d12 HD and 6 skill points are only for racial hit dice, not class levels 

The only creature type that actually converts all class levels into d12s is Undead, and that's because it takes away your Con, so you're probably losing HP anyways.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

Group 1

Bront - Human Scout(CV) 4/Swashbuckler 3/Dualist 3 (Damien Dulane)

Isida - Human wu jen 6 (Complete Arcane)/candle caster 4 (Tome and Blood) (Kori Miron)

Ringojim - Elven Sorceror 10 (Athear Caesin Liadon) 

Rystil Arden - Elan Psychic Warrior 8 / Illithid Slayer 2 (Jharvym)

Ferrix - Human Knight 10 (Lord Knight Turin of Vo Mimbre)

Lord Raven88 - Dwarven Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Runesmith 1 / Geometer 2 (Azrim Stonesplitter)

Fenris - Human Fighter 1/Cleric of Kord 9 (Kerin Ke’larn)

Group 2

Kafkodian - Human Defiant 10 (Orin Strictest)

Question - Star elf (white dragon spawn) Sorcerer 5/Elemental Savant 4 (Fhilereane)

Legildur - Lizardfolk Dragon Shaman 7 (Skleroc)

Rhun - Human Rogue 5/Fighter 2/Shadowdancer 2/Dervish 1 (Aram Al Tarik, the Unseen)

Erekose 13 - Synad Ardent 10 (Kageri Yume)

Byterynn - Human Rog3/Ftr3/Mnk4 (Halidon, The Blade)

Comments?? We'll need an adventuring party name each so we can more easily identify in game threads. Once we have that agreed I'll shut down this thread and start 2 new OOC, IG and RG threads. And I know one group has 7 PCs. If we haven't had everyone check in by the time we're ready to start (so pretty much as soon as we have company names and dedicated rogues galleries with completed PCs) we may have to do a quick reshuffle.

When it comes to IG play I'm happy to trust people to roll their own dice at home, use invisible castle or I can do the rolling. Should we all use the one system or is everyone happy for everyone to make their own choice?

I'll be looking for postings every other day, if someone hasn't posted I'll NPC their PC to keep things moving along. If we all end up posting daily - cool, things will be that much quicker.

As it is a one off adventure I'm going to allow an extra 1000 xp for those that want it for item creation or an extra 5,000 gp for item purchases. Fair enough?

 To speed things up I'm going to wait and review your completed PC once you post your completed PC to the completed PC Rogues Gallery so make those last changes before posting. 

Bront and Ringo. I can't give you more than a couple of days to get new PCs posted. If I don't start soon people may start loosing interest, you know what it's like with PbPs Bront, strike while the iron is hot.

Question, that template is a tad overpowered as you yourself suggested earlier, will you feel comfortable playing that PC when all the other guys are a tad dubious about its LA? Could you perhaps drop the template and take an extra level in one of the classes?

Any questions or queries before we start?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

BTW Isida, cool PC can't wait to see her in action.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 5, 2006)

*Evening all*

Will do a cleric tonight then decide on that or the sorcerer.  Either way will be ready tomorrow.  The sorcerer needs a small amount of work but is pretty much good to go.  

Question, is just the charecter concept I had in mind early on.  I very rarely play arcane casters and I've never played an archer so I thought why not try both.  I don't think I'm missing out on too much by going the way I have but I may just be a bit behind on creating sorcerers.  Only one way to find out. 

Rystil, thanks for the heads up on comp adventurer, will try to lay my hands on a copy.

All, have a good day, good luck in the game.  Remember, do it to them before they do it to you!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Question, is just the charecter concept I had in mind early on.  I very rarely play arcane casters and I've never played an archer so I thought why not try both.  I don't think I'm missing out on too much by going the way I have but I may just be a bit behind on creating sorcerers.  Only one way to find out.




You were going for a level of Arcane Archer at 11th level weren't you?


----------



## ringojim (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, sure was. Then I read about the Dragonborn, now I'm not so sure.  Both offer very cool paths for Athear to take.  Ah well lets see how things turn out.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 5, 2006)

Well great, now I have to spend _another_ 5000 GP!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2006)

Personally, I'm happy for the DM to roll all the rolls for three reasons:

1.  Who knows when you need to roll damage again for confirmed criticals etc if you don't know your opponent's AC?

2.  How can the DM fudge a dice roll in your favour if he ain't rolling them?   

3.  Saves time accessing Invisible Castle when you should be working...  

Mind you, it helps the DM enormously if you include all the situational modifiers and resulting total modifiers in a spoiler block.

PS If the DM is happy with Question's race selection, then I can live with it as it means less healing required.....


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 5, 2006)

I too prefer the DM rolling. It speeds things up, and if you have a run of good luck it's not suspicious.


----------



## Question (Jun 5, 2006)

Sure i can drop the template, or we can work out a deal by nerfing it. 

Bront : Missed the fine print in that section of complete arcane, thanks.

Will fix sheet soon.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

Woo!

Good to see that I've got a solid group!

And 5k gp extra


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm happy for the DM to roll all the rolls for three reasons:
> 
> 1.  Who knows when you need to roll damage again for confirmed criticals etc if you don't know your opponent's AC?
> 
> ...





What he said!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool--in spending my extra gold, can I extrapolate the +1 Caster Level Ioun Stone to also give +1 Manifester Level vis-a-vis Magic/Psionics Transparency?  I'm a bit worried about being dispelled because of my hit to ML and inability to get Dispelling Buffer.  And of course, if you need any help or advice with your DI character, feel free to pop into that OOC thread as well


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> BTW Isida, cool PC can't wait to see her in action.



  Thanks Dazza!    I may be doing minor spell selection tweaking in the next day or two, but I don't anticipate any major changes in her fundemental makeup.  She's basically done.  



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Bront - Human Scout(CV) 4/Swashbuckler 3/Dualist 3 (Damien Dulane)
> 
> Isida - Human wu jen 6 (Complete Arcane)/candle caster 4 (Tome and Blood) (Kori Miron)
> 
> ...



  Now lemme see, we need a good group name.  We have a cocky swashbuckling rebel without a cause, a Piffany-ish artistan who likes to play with rocks and fire, a dragon-happy sorcerer, a Punisher of illithids, Sir Galahad, a math and word-obsessed fighting dwarf of doom, and a friendly giant.  Hmm... maybe a good name would be the Powder Keg?  

But really folks, here's a few I thought up (some for serious, some simply for your amusement): Champions of Valor, Legends of Virtue, Shields of Daylight/Dawn (shiedling people from darkness), Company of Golden Flame, Motley Crue, Symbols of Hope, Strength of One, You'll Never Know What Hit You Bad Guys, Flames of Fury/Purity, Party of Seven, Team Players... anything any good there?

Bront - I noticed Damien's strength, a 14, only shows a +1 modifier in his stat column instead of +2.

Ringojim - I may be missing a later post, but where are your chosen spells known?  I see you have the numbers of them listed, but not the exact ones you picked in your character sheet.

LordRaven88 - Do we ever get to see your character background?


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, so for the other group's name, let's take stock: 

We have an Anti-Religion Ex-Cleirc, and a Non-religous, philosophy driven Psionicist (Ardent) (that works nicely). 

We have a pair of athletic, rapid-attack-style swordsmen.

We have a bronze dragon disciple, and a white dragon spawn.

Team Name: Nonreligous Blades of the Dragon?

"The Sword and Scale Trading Company"? (You know, as a cover) or just "Company of the Sword and Scale" or even "The Six of the Sword and Scale"

I'm running out of good ideas.  Any others?


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Sure i can drop the template, or we can work out a deal by nerfing it.
> 
> Bront : Missed the fine print in that section of complete arcane, thanks.
> 
> Will fix sheet soon.



No problem.  I took Weapon Finesse as a 1st level rogue with my first PbP PC (Didn't meet the BAB +1 req), so I understand.  That's why we have people doublecheck the sheet   Point Blank is still useful for a lobber.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> But really folks, here's a few I thought up (some for serious, some simply for your amusement): Champions of Valor, Legends of Virtue, Shields of Daylight/Dawn (shiedling people from darkness), Company of Golden Flame, Motley Crue, Symbols of Hope, Strength of One, You'll Never Know What Hit You Bad Guys, Flames of Fury/Purity, Party of Seven, Team Players... anything any good there?



Well, I'm certaintly a seeker of Virtue... 

How about...Driven to Thrill? Nah, that's taken by someone else... just The Driven?

I'll fix that strength thing.  It was 13 before the 35 points.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm happy for the DM to roll all the rolls for three reasons:
> 
> 1.  Who knows when you need to roll damage again for confirmed criticals etc if you don't know your opponent's AC?
> 
> ...



As a GM AND Player, I say Ditto.  Though occasional invisable castle use by players works well (fluff perform checks, etc)


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Bront and Ringo. I can't give you more than a couple of days to get new PCs posted. If I don't start soon people may start loosing interest, you know what it's like with PbPs Bront, strike while the iron is hot.



Nah, I'm good.  Like the party I'm in too.  I think I'll save the Spirit Shamen for a different game.

Ringo, FYI, I realy enjoyed the Arcane Archer Build I had with a character I had in a Face to Face game.  Was an elf Wizard 5/Fighter 1/Elderich Knight 3 before I had to give up the character.  He was extremely effective as an archer and as a mage, though the 2 lost caster levels hurt a bit.  There are 2 ways to do the wizard build like that though, either as a defensive build for buff and utility and archery is your main offense (Not bad, if a bit odd), or be fairly offensive and the Archery helps you once you're low on spells.  It also means that you don't need some of the smaller direct damage type spells (Why cast Melf's Acid Arrow when you can just fire 3 regular arrows with a full round action?)

Now granted, I never actualy got to Arcane Archer, but the build functioned very similar, if perhaps not a bit better, since you don't loose as much of the casting behind the arcane archer (and the arrow enchantments don't stack in 3.5, though you can simply get a +1 bow of stuff and use the arrow enchantment for the + instead)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> "The Sword and Scale Trading Company"? (You know, as a cover) or just "Company of the Sword and Scale" or even "The Six of the Sword and Scale"





I actually like this, and the three could really be used interchangeably as we so desire. And with the double meaning of the word "scale" (as in either a dragon scale, or scale for weighing things) The Sword and Scale Trading Company would work as an excellent merchant company cover, if so needed.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 5, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> I'm running out of good ideas.  Any others?




The Godless Heathens?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool--in spending my extra gold, can I extrapolate the +1 Caster Level Ioun Stone to also give +1 Manifester Level vis-a-vis Magic/Psionics Transparency?  I'm a bit worried about being dispelled because of my hit to ML and inability to get Dispelling Buffer.  And of course, if you need any help or advice with your DI character, feel free to pop into that OOC thread as well



Absolutely no problem Rystil, happy for you to do so.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I actually like this, and the three could really be used interchangeably as we so desire. And with the double meaning of the word "scale" (as in either a dragon scale, or scale for weighing things) The Sword and Scale Trading Company would work as an excellent merchant company cover, if so needed.



I concur, an excellent cover and the name has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 6, 2006)

aw man i like Godless Heathens  I'll add the 5000xp bonus. Do we have RGs then?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 6, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I concur, an excellent cover and the name has a nice ring to it.




Does anyone have Appraise? Profession: Merchant? Can we get by with ranks in Bluff, Sense Motive, and maybe Intimidate?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thanks Dazza!    I may be doing minor spell selection tweaking in the next day or two, but I don't anticipate any major changes in her fundemental makeup.  She's basically done.
> 
> Now lemme see, we need a good group name.  We have a cocky swashbuckling rebel without a cause, a Piffany-ish artistan who likes to play with rocks and fire, a dragon-happy sorcerer, a Punisher of illithids, Sir Galahad, a math and word-obsessed fighting dwarf of doom, and a friendly giant.  Hmm... maybe a good name would be the Powder Keg?
> 
> ...



I like Shields of Dawn, also I'd prefer it if Dazza rolls all of the dice, and I'm proabaly going to take the 5000gp instead of the XP.  Regarding Azrims background, I'm working on fully completing Azrim as I type.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 6, 2006)

I think that ByteRynn's suggestion of the "Sword and Scale Trading Company" is fantastic.  Consider this a vote for that one.

Dazza, Skleroc took the extra 5000gp and upgraded some of his gear.  AC is now looking healthy, but he has a crap touch AC.....ah well, such is life...


----------



## ByteRynn (Jun 6, 2006)

I am glad my suggestion for a name has resonated.  I like the interchangeable name idea.  To all official types we could be "The Sword and Scale Trading Company."  To military types we can bill ourselves as "The Company of the Sword and Scale." Finally, when referring to ourselves we can be the "Sword and Scale Six."

We will just save "Godless Heathens" for Kafkonia and Erekose13.  It will be our little nickname for the two of you.  

Question...I am having difficulty spending this extra money.  Since shirts are slotted for items of "Physical Improvement" could I buy a _Shirt of Strength +2_ for 4,000 gp?  Extra strength is physical improvement, right?  If I decided, could it be Constitution instead?  Natural Armor?  Just checking.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

The shirt makes sense, as I guess does a "Shirt of Health"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm happy with the Shirt suggestion ByteRynn.

As soon as we have decided on the company names I'll open up the RGs Erekose.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Below is my character sheet with a few more crunchy bits, it's 99.9% completed I'll submit him now for rumination purposes and then I'll finish him off when I return to work tomorrow.

Character Sheet
[sblock]Azrim Stonesplitter
Male Dwarven Fighter 1 / Wizard 6 / Runesmith 1 / Geometer 2
XP: 45000

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: 
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 20'

Stats
Str: 14 (+2) 6 points
Dex: 12 (+1) 4 points
Con: 18 (+4) 8 points +2 Racial +1 Levels
Int: 19 (+4) 10 points +1 Levels +2 Headband
Wis: 12 (+1) 4 points
Cha:  9 (-1) 3 points -2 Racial

HP: 70 (8d4 +1d6 + 1d10 + 40 Con)

AC: 23[25] (10base + 10[12] Arm +1 Dex, +2 Shield)
+4 against giants

Saves: 
Fortitude: +9 (6 base +3 Con)
Reflex: +3 (2 base +1 Dex) 
Will: +11(10 base +1 Wis)
+2 against poison
+2 against spells and spell-like effects

Init: +5

Base attack bonus: +5

Attacks: 
MW Silver Shortsword +7 1d6+2
+1 Warhammer +8 1d8+3

+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids.

Skills                 Total     Ranks   Stats    Misc
Appraise                 4        0.0      4        0
Balance                  1        0.0      1        0
Bluff                    0        0.0      0        0
Climb                   -3        0.0      2       -5 acp
Concentration           14       10.0      4        0
Craft (Stoneworking)    12        8.0      4        0
Decipher Script         13        9.0      4        0
Diplomacy                0        0.0      0        0
Disable Device*          8        4.0      4        0
Disguise                 0        0.0      0        0
Escape Artist           -4        0.0      1       -5 acp
Forgery                  1        0.0      1        0
Gather Information       0        0.0      0        0
Heal                     1        0.0      1        0
Hide                     1        0.0      1        0
Intimidate               0        0.0      0        0
Jump                    -3        0.0      2       -5 acp
Listen                  -3        0.0      1       -4
Know (Arcana)           14       10.0      4        0
Move Silently           -4        0.0      1       -5 acp
Perform                  0        0.0      0        0
Ride                     1        0.0      1        0
Search*                  8        4.0      4        0
Sense Motive             1        0.0      1        0
Spellcraft              13       10.0      3        0
Spot                    -3        0.0      1       -4
Survival                 1        0.0      1        0
Swim                    -3        0.0      2       -5 acp
(*) Cross Class Skill

Feats
1st - Combat Casting, Endurance, Dwarven Armour Prof.
3rd - Improved Initiative.
6rd - Shielded Casting.
7th - ?
9th - Sudden Maximise.

Flaws
Inattentive (-4 to Listen and Spot checks)

Race:
Darkvision
Stonecunning: +2 racial bonus on search checks involving stoneworks.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven Waraxe is Martial insetad of Exotic
Stability: +4 resist against bull rush or tripped.
+2 saves against poison
+2 saves against spells and spell-like effects
+1 attack against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 AC against giants.
+2 racial appraise checks involving stone
+2 racial craft checks involving stone

Height: 4'10"
Weight: 200 lbs
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Ruddy

Appearance:


Personality:

Background:
Azrim hails from the Stormshield mountains, which is stretch north south for over a thousand miles neatly dividing the eastern and western portion of the continent in twain.  The Stormshields are inhabited by 12 dwarven strongholds which fiercely protects the vital trade routes between the two halves of the continents.

Azrim was born to clan Stoneplitter one of the foremost Dwarven holds, at a young age Azrim showed an interest and skill with magics and runes and glyphs, so it was no surprise when he followed in the footsteps of his mother and trained to become a Runesmith, after completing his training as a Runesmith and during obligitory one year service as a soldier, Azrim happened upon a curious human mage who sought to learn more of the Dwarven Runic Magic, Azrim in turn was fascinated by the Wizards strange geometrical based spellcasting.  As Azrims service was nearly completed Azrim agreed to seek out the human and share his knowledge of Runic Magic in exchange for the humans Geometrical based Magic.

While his family wasn't exactly pleased at Azrims decision to leave hearth and hold, it wasn't that unusualy for young Dwarves to see the sights of the world before returning to settle down.
[/sblock]

Equipment[sblock]
Explorers Outfit
+2 Mithral Interlocking Plate Armour 14900gp (25lb)
MW Heavy Steel Shield (Includes Shield Sheath) 195gp (15lb)
MW Silver Shortsword (In Shield Sheath) 330gp (2lb)
+1 Warhammer 2212gp (5lb) [Yurrak(Rune Hammer)]

Handy Satchel 2000gp (5lb) [In the shape of a Satchel instead of a backpack)
-Bedroll 1sp (5lb)
-Winter Blanket 5sp (3lb)
-Chalk(5) 5cp
-Flint & Steel 1gp
-Hooded Lantern 7gp (2lb)
-Oil(5) 5sp (5lb)
-Sack 1sp (0.5lb)
-Tent 10gp (20lb)
-Whetstone 2cp (1lb)
Signal Whistle 8sp

Boots of Levitation 7500gp
Brooch of Shielding 1500gp
Headband of Intellect(+2) 4000gp
Necklace of Adaption 9000gp
Ring of Sustenance 2500gp

Scroll of Shrink Item 375gp (Scribed in Spellbook)
Scroll of Stinking Cloud 375gp (Scribed in Spellbook)

'Special' Items
(5)Parchment of Explosive Runes
(2)Parchment of Maximised Explosive Runes
Parchment of Sepia Snake Sigil 500gp
Small Box (Glyph of Warding [5d8 Sonic]) 200gp

Shrunk Items (Evil I know)
Bonfire (15'x 15') [Command Word: Darel(Burning Warrior)] 7 days remaining
Rock (20' diameter[1'3"], 120000lbs[30lbs] 600d6 damage) [Command Word: Azel(Stone Warrior)] 10 days remaining
Rock (10' diameter[7.5"], 2000lbs[0.5lbs] 10d6 damage] [Command Word: Azaim(Stone Slayer)] 8 days remaining
Stone house (20' x 20') [Command Word: Azkral(Stone Stronghold)] 9 days remaining

Spell Components
Diamond Dust 1000gp (Used for Stoneskin[250gp] and Glyph of Warding[200gp])
Powered Amber 500gp (Used for Sepia Snake Sigil [500gp])

Spell Sigils


Treasure: 3642gp 9sp 3cp
Weight Carried: 52lbs[/sblock]

Spells Memorised (4/5/5/4/2/1)[sblock]
0st- Detect Magic, Light, Message, Read Magic
1st- Magic Missle, Magic Missle, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike
2nd- Mirror Image, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray, Web, Web.
3rd- Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Evil, Shrink Item, Stinking Cloud
4th- Arcane Eye, Black Tentacles
5th- Wall of Stone

Spellbook
0st- All
1st- Alarm, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike.
2nd- Mirror Image, Prot from Arrows, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray, Web
3rd- Explosive Runes, Glyph of Warding, Lightning Bolt, Magic Circle Against Evil, Sepia Snake Sigil, Stinking Cloud. Shrink Item
4th- Arcane Eye, Black Tentacles, Stoneskin
5th- Symbol of Sleep, Wall of Stone
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Absolutely no problem Rystil, happy for you to do so.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz



 Oops, I forgot how much the Ring version of the Ioun Stone in Complete Arcane cost--I thought it was slightly less.  Looks like that won't be the item for me.

As for a name, we could be Illumination's Light or something like that to emphasise our psionic and magic side, plus the candle caster thing.  We could also just be Group 1 and not have an adventuring party name, or even just take "The Last Gods" as our name, since the other group seems to have another


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

The ring version should be slotted, so should be half.

You don't like my "The Driven"?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> The ring version should be slotted, so should be half.
> 
> You don't like my "The Driven"?



 It is 2/3, which is actually correct when I'm thinking about it nonmoronically.  For some reason, I did expect it to be half (15k), but I can't afford 20k even if I sell nonessential items.  I'd have to bump down my Wisdom item and lose PPs, and it isn't worth it.  Oh well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## ringojim (Jun 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm happy for the DM to roll all the rolls for three reasons:
> 
> 1.  Who knows when you need to roll damage again for confirmed criticals etc if you don't know your opponent's AC?
> 
> ...




I concur, my 5 year old pc and dial up connection make switching sights a painful experience.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Now lemme see, we need a good group name. We have a cocky swashbuckling rebel without a cause, a Piffany-ish artistan who likes to play with rocks and fire, a dragon-happy sorcerer, a Punisher of illithids, Sir Galahad, a math and word-obsessed fighting dwarf of doom, and a friendly giant. Hmm... maybe a good name would be the Powder Keg?
> 
> But really folks, here's a few I thought up (some for serious, some simply for your amusement): Champions of Valor, Legends of Virtue, Shields of Daylight/Dawn (shiedling people from darkness), Company of Golden Flame, Motley Crue, Symbols of Hope, Strength of One, You'll Never Know What Hit You Bad Guys, Flames of Fury/Purity, Party of Seven, Team Players... anything any good there?
> 
> ...




Isida, I'm diggin the Shields of Dawn, my latest charecter concept has a fairly Lathanderite leaning, would suit me down to the ground (if we're in a Lathander approporiate world that is) 

Fully worked out charecter sheet with spells etc to follow, will be up in next 3-4 hours.




			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ringo, FYI, I realy enjoyed the Arcane Archer Build I had with a character I had in a Face to Face game. Was an elf Wizard 5/Fighter 1/Elderich Knight 3 before I had to give up the character. He was extremely effective as an archer and as a mage, though the 2 lost caster levels hurt a bit. There are 2 ways to do the wizard build like that though, either as a defensive build for buff and utility and archery is your main offense (Not bad, if a bit odd), or be fairly offensive and the Archery helps you once you're low on spells. It also means that you don't need some of the smaller direct damage type spells (Why cast Melf's Acid Arrow when you can just fire 3 regular arrows with a full round action?)
> 
> Now granted, I never actualy got to Arcane Archer, but the build functioned very similar, if perhaps not a bit better, since you don't loose as much of the casting behind the arcane archer (and the arrow enchantments don't stack in 3.5, though you can simply get a +1 bow of stuff and use the arrow enchantment for the + instead)





Thanks Bront, now that I've finally made my decisions I pretty keen on it too, very different from anything I have played for years.  At this stage I'm pretty sure I move into the prestige class next level.  I normally play tanks wherever possible  




			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> aw man i like Godless Heathens  I'll add the 5000xp bonus. Do we have RGs then?




Forgive my naivety but I'm still having trouble with a few of the acronyms, etc.  Whats and RG?

Dazza, I'm definetly gonna stick with the sorcerer.  Should have final version up in a couple of hours.  

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

> Thanks Bront, now that I've finally made my decisions I pretty keen on it too, very different from anything I have played for years. At this stage I'm pretty sure I move into the prestige class next level. I normally play tanks wherever possible




Sadly, we're not going to actually level up during this game--you may want to retool slightly to get the PrC now so you can have it during the game and have more fun.  I can help if you like


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Isida, I'm diggin the Shields of Dawn, my latest charecter concept has a fairly Lathanderite leaning, would suit me down to the ground (if we're in a Lathander approporiate world that is)
> 
> Thanks Bront, now that I've finally made my decisions I pretty keen on it too, very different from anything I have played for years.  At this stage I'm pretty sure I move into the prestige class next level.  I normally play tanks wherever possible
> 
> Forgive my naivety but I'm still having trouble with a few of the acronyms, etc.  Whats and RG?



Well, Dawn is when Damien wake up after *caugh* protecting *caugh* virtue, so that works too.

It will be interesting.  The lower BAB will hurt for a bit (hense why I went Elderich Knight, you make up for the lack of caster levels with a high BAB, and the bonus feat helps tremendously), but it could be fun, and that's the most important part.

And RG = Rogue's Gallery, IC = In Character (potentialy thread), and OOC = Out of Character.  AoO = Attack of Opertunity.  I think that covers the common ones.


----------



## Question (Jun 6, 2006)

Try targetter 6/Duskblade 1/Arcane archer 3. Targetter from dragon 310, duskblade from PHBII. Take vital aim to add dex mod for damage against creatures not immune to critical hits. Full BAB, cast in light armor, high damage for a archer. Enchance arrow +2, so just load up your bow with special abilities(holy and corrosive for example).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, Dawn is when Damien wake up after *caugh* protecting *caugh* virtue, so that works too.
> 
> It will be interesting.  The lower BAB will hurt for a bit (hense why I went Elderich Knight, you make up for the lack of caster levels with a high BAB, and the bonus feat helps tremendously), but it could be fun, and that's the most important part.
> 
> And RG = Rogue's Gallery, IC = In Character (potentialy thread), and OOC = Out of Character.  AoO = Attack of Opertunity.  I think that covers the common ones.



 Well, Jharvym has absolutely nothing to do with shields or dawn, but he doesn't have nearly enough Charisma to effect group policy change, so feel free to decide without him


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Try targetter 6/Duskblade 1/Arcane archer 3. Targetter from dragon 310, duskblade from PHBII. Take vital aim to add dex mod for damage against creatures not immune to critical hits. Full BAB, cast in light armor, high damage for a archer. Enchance arrow +2, so just load up your bow with special abilities(holy and corrosive for example).



I think he's looking for something a little bit closer to core.  Having never seen any of those beyond a brief look at the dusk blade, I can't comment on that (I don't have dragon)


----------



## ringojim (Jun 6, 2006)

Ringojim said:
			
		

> *Athear Caesin Liadon *
> _Chaotic Good Elven Sorceror 10_
> 
> *Age:* 122
> ...






Am pretty sure this is the final version, let me know if I messed anything up.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

If I may make a quick suggestion...

Use your 2 level bumps to increase your Charisma for bonus spells and increased DCs, then buy a +2 Con item (either with the extra 5K you just got, or drop the cloak to a +2)


----------



## ringojim (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil, thanks dude but don't meet some requirements yet, too much to redo.  Will have to hope he survives this jaunt to adventure another day.

Question, unfortunately I lack access to the Dragon mags and am keen on this idea now, just gotta hope it works alright. 

Bront, liked your ideas have edited last post to reflect.

Dinner time now so I'm gonna be gone for an hour or so,

C ya


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Glad I could help


----------



## Question (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he's looking for something a little bit closer to core.  Having never seen any of those beyond a brief look at the dusk blade, I can't comment on that (I don't have dragon)




Core doesnt really deal with ranged concepts very well. Dragon 310 is fantastic.....it has tons of fighter variant classes fitting concepts like guards to kensai. If anyone wants a look, drop me your email. The changes are small in scalle but make a huge differenc.e

With targetter you can use light armor, normal ranged stuff, 2 exotic ranged weapons, and can take some abilities in place of your fighter bonus feat......such as vital aim.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Another thought on our name.

I was a member of a group that eventualy was nicknamed the Rampant Ameoba (for their incredable unity (Read: Everyone went off in their own direction))


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you remember who belongs where 

The Last Gods -  The Shields of Dawn OOC
The Last Gods -  The Shields of Dawn RG

The Last Gods - The Sword and Scale Trading Company OOC
The Last Gods - The Sword and Scale Trading Company RG

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Awww damn, we're the Shields of Dawn.   We could have been something cool, like the Chandlers of Justice


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Another thought on our name.
> 
> I was a member of a group that eventualy was nicknamed the Rampant Ameoba (for their incredable unity (Read: Everyone went off in their own direction))



If the name changes I'll edit the thread title, just wanted to get the RGs up so we could start seeing the parties in all their glory.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 6, 2006)

Dazza, a quick question bout hps.  Do I add in my con bonus before or after halving? (I think this makes about 18 hp difference for Athear)


----------



## Legildur (Jun 6, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Dazza, a quick question bout hps.  Do I add in my con bonus before or after halving? (I think this makes about 18 hp difference for Athear)



After.  Half the hit die (rounding up or down depending if it is an odd or even level) and then add Con bonus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> After.  Half the hit die (rounding up or down depending if it is an odd or even level) and then add Con bonus.



 See, that's the way most people do it for halving, but check out the first post--it seems to actually be half rounded down at even levels and half rounded down +2 at odd levels.  This is an excellent break for the Wizards and Sorcerers, who get max HP every other level.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See, that's the way most people do it for halving, but check out the first post--it seems to actually be half rounded down at even levels and half rounded down +2 at odd levels.  This is an excellent break for the Wizards and Sorcerers, who get max HP every other level.



LOL!  You beat me to it!  I had just gone back to page 1, and then had to tuck my wife into bed. I come back, copy the relevant part, return to the last post to edit it and insert the relevant text and, low and behold, I can't find the edit button to fix my own mistake.... because the last thread was no longer mine!!  Thanks Rystil.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a slight bit confused...was the extra 5000 gold for outfitting the PCs just for caster-types that can craft their own items, or for everyone?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm a slight bit confused...was the extra 5000 gold for outfitting the PCs just for caster-types that can craft their own items, or for everyone?



 5000 Gold is for noncrafters.  The crafters will take the 1000 XP and use it to gain 12500 Gold worth of extra stuff.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See, that's the way most people do it for halving, but check out the first post--it seems to actually be half rounded down at even levels and half rounded down +2 at odd levels.  This is an excellent break for the Wizards and Sorcerers, who get max HP every other level.



Why not just do half rounded up for each then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why not just do half rounded up for each then?



 I don't know.  It amounts to the same thing at odd levels, but my guess is that the goal is to have slightly lower HP at even levels (like 10).


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2006)

Group 1!

Shields of Dawn or.....

Fanataical
Ancient
Tribune of the 
Boisterous
Enchanted
Arch
Royal
Devotees of the
Sublime


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

1 shield and 3 scale yet to be posted in the RG - as soon as that happens we'll get the IG started. In fact, I might get that started tonight and those in the RGs can start doing some RPing (the before we pick up the items Azrael left RPing) around the camp fire.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Question (Jun 7, 2006)

Just start the game now, we wont need the sheets so soon, unless you want to throw an encounter at us off the bat?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I've spent the extra 5000 GP -- and now my AC is even better.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Well, I've spent the extra 5000 GP -- and now my AC is even better.




Hey! That's what I spent my 5000 on too!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> 1 shield and 3 scale yet to be posted in the RG - as soon as that happens we'll get the IG started. In fact, I might get that started tonight and those in the RGs can start doing some RPing (the before we pick up the items Azrael left RPing) around the camp fire.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz





Oops. I already did that!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

I was thinking of officialy closing this thread but thought it might be a good place for the teams to compare notes down the track. Wat'd ya reckon???


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Oops. I already did that!



Naughty Rhun


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

No reason to not leave it for post game, or when both games are past x point.

So, has it come to blows yet in Sword and Scale?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> No reason to not leave it for post game, or when both games are past x point.
> 
> So, has it come to blows yet in Sword and Scale?



 Yeah, in our game, I already killed Damien, and I'm working on Turin


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2006)

Sounds like a plan to me.  I'm subscribed to it (until the next crash, anyway) so I'll see straight away if there is any action.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

So, the interesting part is close to happening


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 15, 2006)

what a tease.  for which party? both?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> what a tease.  for which party? both?



 I think we're both at about the same point--or rather, despite different numbers of posts, I've seen us get nearly symmetrical posts from Dazza.  Hopefully you guys aren't as screwed as we are by losing all magic and psionics, but I doubt it


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hopefully you guys aren't as screwed as we are by losing all magic and psionics, but I doubt it



I think that you can safely assume that we are as equally screwed.  Do you know what happens when you have magical flight rudely interrupted? (wasn't me   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I think that you can safely assume that we are as equally screwed.  Do you know what happens when you have magical flight rudely interrupted? (wasn't me   )



 Probably something similar to what happens when you are a fighting character who does not own a single weapon because he fights with his (now non-existant) claws  

Hey Question--now you see why ringojim was actually a genius beyond any of our comprehension when he took all those archery feats, your arguments that he would never run out of spells aside


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably something similar to what happens when you are a fighting character who does not own a single weapon because he fights with his (now non-existant) claws



Okay, now that's pretty funny!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Okay, now that's pretty funny!



 Yup


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> what a tease.  for which party? both?



Both I'm afraid, and I'll apologise up front if anyone is offended by what is about to happen - I didn't write the bloody thing 

Oh, and to forestall the cries of unfairness, this is a very special beholder with very special abilities.

But, you would hope, that once you're inside the masoleum that you will be blocked from the creatures sight - unless the walls are made of glass


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Both I'm afraid, and I'll apologise up front if anyone is offended by what is about to happen - I didn't write the bloody thing
> 
> Oh, and to forestall the cries of unfairness, this is a very special beholder with very special abilities.
> 
> But, you would hope, that once you're inside the masoleum that you will be blocked from the creatures sight - unless the walls are made of glass



 Oh, all's fair in love and D&D.  After we get killed by the mini-beholders that it shoots out at us or whatever, we'll all look back and laugh at this...eventually


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

I think we should have had a real rogue with us, one who could actually climb.

No offense to Damien, but, not a real rogue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I think we should have had a real rogue with us, one who could actually climb.
> 
> No offense to Damien, but, not a real rogue.



 I've seen and built real Rogues and none of them has ever taken substantial Climb.  This is because by the time it matters, you will always have good magical options...well, I mean I guess I can think of an incredibly extreme edge case where you wouldn't, like, say, if you got struck by the antimagic eye of a gigantic beholder or something


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

It depends on the type of rogue I'm going to build.

I usually make sure a rogue who is focused on being a house breaker has sufficient ranks in Climb.  Although maybe it's just cause I'm used to a 2nd ed. thief game where all characters were thieves and access to magic support (particularly of the flight, etc. kind) was rare/nonexistant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> It depends on the type of rogue I'm going to build.
> 
> I usually make sure a rogue who is focused on being a house breaker has sufficient ranks in Climb.  Although maybe it's just cause I'm used to a 2nd ed. thief game where all characters were thieves and access to magic support (particularly of the flight, etc. kind) was rare/nonexistant.



 Ah, the poor poor second edition thief.  The character class that was completely useless   Almost all her useful powers were duplicated by the Wizard's low level spells, and if you really needed those last few abilities, there was a Cleric spell that gave the Cleric Thief abilities as a Thief of her level


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, the poor poor second edition thief.  The character class that was completely useless   Almost all her useful powers were duplicated by the Wizard's low level spells, and if you really needed those last few abilities, there was a Cleric spell that gave the Cleric Thief abilities as a Thief of her level




Bah... never!  I resent such a thought.  I actually considered the 2nd ed. fighter to be utterly boring, the wizard rarely made it past the early levels, and the cleric, well very few people I knew enjoyed playing a cleric at that time.

Although, my favorite was an elf fighter/thief/wizard.  Ah, the joys of multiclassing in those days


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bah... never!  I resent such a thought.  I actually considered the 2nd ed. fighter to be utterly boring, the wizard rarely made it past the early levels, and the cleric, well very few people I knew enjoyed playing a cleric at that time.
> 
> Although, my favorite was an elf fighter/thief/wizard.  Ah, the joys of multiclassing in those days



 The fighter was definitely boring, but the thief was literally useless.  Another fun thing was using Player's Option: Spells and Magic to build a Cleric who had literally every thief ability, plus fighter hit dice and THAC0, Evocation Wizard spells, and Healing Cleric spells.  This was possible because they gave you incredibly many points to spend to buy the Spheres.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The fighter was definitely boring, but the thief was literally useless.  Another fun thing was using Player's Option: Spells and Magic to build a Cleric who had literally every thief ability, plus fighter hit dice and THAC0, Evocation Wizard spells, and Healing Cleric spells.  This was possible because they gave you incredibly many points to spend to buy the Spheres.




Yes, that was a blast too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yes, that was a blast too.



 Player's Option was funny.  Very very funny   People say Clerics are strong now, but they obviously didn't read PO:S&M carefully enough.  But yeah, thieves were just so weak.  Without sneak attack, at best they get one backstab, and they have crummier THAC0 than the cleric, worse HP, worse armour allowable, and similar weapon choice.  I felt so bad for the poor guys


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2006)

What we need is a Monk. Just toss him over the side with some rope. Climb ranks or not he'll be fine


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> What we need is a Monk. Just toss him over the side with some rope. Climb ranks or not he'll be fine



  Well, that's about all Monks are good for, right?  Seriously though, it would be ironic if I had taken the Psychic Warrior power that negates falling damage--ironic because the power itself would be negated by the eye


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Aren't monk's good for banging boards against their heads?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll play a monk if you need an alt.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 16, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Oh, and to forestall the cries of unfairness, this is a very special beholder with very special abilities.




It occurs to me to wonder what a beholder is doing in a d20 adventure anyway. They're not part of the SRD, are they? Hmm.

(Not a complaint about the adventure, mind. Heck, Orin's all for eliminating magic.  )


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> It occurs to me to wonder what a beholder is doing in a d20 adventure anyway. They're not part of the SRD, are they? Hmm.
> 
> (Not a complaint about the adventure, mind. Heck, Orin's all for eliminating magic.  )





Yeah, and then in our group you've got Question's character talking out loud about poking the beholder's eye...who says things like that out loud when you are dealing with a planet-sized beholder?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 16, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, and then in our group you've got Question's character talking out loud about poking the beholder's eye...who says things like that out loud when you are dealing with a planet-sized beholder?




Maybe it doesn't speak common?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Maybe it doesn't speak common?





That would be a pretty dumb beholder, but hell...anything's possible.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 16, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That would be a pretty dumb beholder, but hell...anything's possible.




It's a giant beholder living outside the mausoleum of the gods... it probably tied up all of its available language slots with Celestial, Abyssal, Draconic, and other fancy-pants languages....


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

The Masoleum is actually built upon the critters hide on top of some space debris that has built up over the centuries. And good call on the probable languages - although Azrael was able to converse wth you so perhaps the beholder could as well, if it could be bothered.


----------

